# The CWA prayin for rain driveler.



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 5, 2011)

Everyone think rain, we need it bad, especially down here in SOWEGA.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2011)

Whoooooooooot!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooooooooot!!!


Is that the chant you do while runnin around in your loin cloth doin a rain dance?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooooooooot!!!



When did you become a Florida Gator fan?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

Thunder rumblin, rain clouds just went around us  banginghe 

Need it to cool down


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh and Aimee gave herself a haircut


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 5, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh and Aimee gave herself a haircut





Oh MYYYY!!! Pics are definitely in order for that one!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2011)

well, i'm off to Radio Shack. I want to make some new battery cables for my trail cams. BBL!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, i'm off to Radio Shack. I want to make some new battery cables for my trail cams. BBL!


OH GOODIE!!! Rob + Electricity= more good stories...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh MYYYY!!! Pics are definitely in order for that one!!!


Maybe... she's been banded to her room for the rest of the day  I dunno how I'm gonna fix it   


rhbama3 said:


> well, i'm off to Radio Shack. I want to make some new battery cables for my trail cams. BBL!



Hi Wingman! Bye Wingman!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 5, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Maybe... she's been banded to her room for the rest of the day  I dunno how I'm gonna fix it



Get the clippers out and give her a buzz cut. I promise you she'll never do it again..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that the chant you do while runnin around in your loin cloth doin a rain dance?




Since when did Quack start wearin a loin cloth???


----------



## pbradley (Jul 5, 2011)

Had enough here, for now, thanks. My cukes look like they're growing a foot a day. I'm just glad I don't have any kudzu.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Thunder rumblin, rain clouds just went around us  banginghe
> 
> Need it to cool down



Wind and lightnin stay away 



SnowHunter said:


> Oh and Aimee gave herself a haircut







rhbama3 said:


> well, i'm off to Radio Shack. I want to make some new battery cables for my trail cams. BBL!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> OH GOODIE!!! Rob + Electricity= more good stories...


----------



## Otis (Jul 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Since when did Quack start wearin a loin cloth???


 



Have you ever known him not to?


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 5, 2011)

I leave for a few hours and look what happens...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Had enough here, for now, thanks. My cukes look like they're growing a foot a day. I'm just glad I don't have any kudzu.



Copy that....I'll take the rain, I've had enough wind and lightning damage though 


1st pic-garage door sensor(both sides)

2nd- bonus room TV (where I view while online)

3rd- 20'- 4 to 5" caliper Dogwood (can't believe Jared and I got it righted and staked in the dark last night).


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

Otis said:


> Have you ever known him not to?



I thought he ran around Nekkid???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Copy that....I'll take the rain, I've had enough wind and lightning damage though
> 
> 
> 1st pic-garage door sensor(both sides)


That stinks!!



Jeff C. said:


> 2nd- bonus room TV (where I view while online)


With the right beverage / smoke and pink floyd playin in the background that picture would actually be quite interesting.



Jeff C. said:


> 3rd- 20'- 4 to 5" caliper Dogwood (can't believe Jared and I got it righted and staked in the dark last night).


Keep lots of water on it, once the roots have been disturbed like that, especially this time of year, it is really hard for them to survive.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OH GOODIE!!! Rob + Electricity= more good stories...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 5, 2011)

Why must some of these members in the PF be such jacklegged monons???It's like swatting deer fly's, they just keep hovering around..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2011)

No rain here today.   

Ate okra and peas from the garden tonight.  Oh and cukes too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That stinks!!
> 
> 
> With the right beverage / smoke and pink floyd playin in the background that picture would actually be quite interesting.
> ...



Sure does...garage door guy coming tomorrow, he's always done me right though. This isn't the first time on it. 

I've been starin at it all day

10-4, ....be lucky if it makes it!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2011)

I can't believe ya'll have such little faith in my abilities with battery, wiring, solder iron, and alligator clips. 














Just gotta work up my nerve.....


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I can't believe ya'll have such little faith in my abilities with battery, wiring, solder iron, and alligator clips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Don't wear yourself out too much. Many more nights like this on the treadmill and you're gonna have to hoist me up to my stand.


----------



## pbradley (Jul 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why must some of these members in the PF be such jacklegged monons???It's like swatting deer fly's, they just keep hovering around..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 5, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Don't wear yourself out too much. Many more nights like this on the treadmill and you're gonna have to hoist me up to my stand.



TSIUWOP.....


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get the clippers out and give her a buzz cut. I promise you she'll never do it again..


Oh, I told her it might come to that.. she burst into tears. (only reason I aint doin it is cuz I REALLY don't wanna hear "it" from my MIL  but thats a whole nother story)



Jeff C. said:


> Wind and lightnin stay away


yeah, no wind! NO WIND!!! Just a slight breeze 



rhbama3 said:


> I can't believe ya'll have such little faith in my abilities with battery, wiring, solder iron, and alligator clips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  


turtlebug said:


> Don't wear yourself out too much. Many more nights like this on the treadmill and you're gonna have to hoist me up to my stand.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Don't wear yourself out too much. Many more nights like this on the treadmill and you're gonna have to hoist me up to my stand.



OHHHH!!!!
Let me tell you about that stand of yours.......
It took all of 2 minutes saturday morning to realize i was in trouble. I've sat in safety cages at amusement parks that were looser than that thang! I couldn't move, the shooting rail was too small to lay my x-bow on, AND even if the stoopid hogs had come out( they were in the woods behind me) i was gonna have to shoot left handed because I COULDN'T MOVE!!!! 
That stand is all yours, Dear!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> TSIUWOP.....



What happens in stewart county STAYS in stewart county.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I can't believe ya'll have such little faith in my abilities with battery, wiring, solder iron, and alligator clips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well!!! Have you seen Jesus yet tonight???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well!!! Have you seen Jesus yet tonight???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well!!! Have you seen Jesus yet tonight???



No, i decided to watch Deadliest Catch and eat cupcakes instead.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well!!! Have you seen Jesus yet tonight???





Hooked On Quack said:


>





rhbama3 said:


> No, i decided to watch Deadliest Catch and eat cupcakes instead.




Y'all ain't right...sorry, first thing that came to mind


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all ain't right...sorry, first thing that came to mind



Why does Jesus only show up when electricity is involved? I mean seriously, i've gone to church before and he wasn't there. Stick a fork in a light socket? There he is! Change out light fixtures? Work on a horse trailer brake wiring? There he is! Well, him and some stars when i hit my head on the tongue of the trailer...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Why does Jesus only show up when electricity is involved? I mean seriously, i've gone to church before and he wasn't there. Stick a fork in a light socket? There he is! Change out light fixtures? Work on a horse trailer brake wiring? There he is! Well, him and some stars when i hit my head on the tongue of the trailer...


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 5, 2011)

How's that wiring project coming along bammer?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> How's that wiring project coming along bammer?



Never do today what you can put off till tomorrow.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> What happens in stewart county STAYS in stewart county.



So u and T B are my neighbors!
What happens in SOWEGA STAYS in south west GA>


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Never do today what you can put off till tomorrow.



Aight.... just pass me another cupcake and let's go pull some crab pots.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 5, 2011)

Les you need a tie wuth ducks on it!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm in for it now!


----------



## slip (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## killa86 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Since when did Quack start wearin a loin cloth???



same time he started wearin a cheekun mask


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 5, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> Les you need a tie wuth ducks on it!



I'd rather have a duck with a tie on it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I'd rather have a duck with a tie on it.



Is the tie going to have pics of L M on it?


----------



## killa86 (Jul 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why must some of these members in the PF be such jacklegged monons???It's like swatting deer fly's, they just keep hovering around..



oh nic sounds like some pf folks are in needs of some bandedin


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I'd rather have a duck with a tie on it.



Better yet could u hit a tied-up duck?


----------



## killa86 (Jul 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I'd rather have a duck with a tie on it.



id rather have a duck tied up


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 5, 2011)

Yall keep on messing with me and I'm gonna spread the news over in the deer hunting forum about you two being elected as officers of the local PETA chapter.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2011)

You guys stay safe tonight, i'm outta here.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Yall keep on messing with me and I'm gonna spread the news over in the deer hunting forum about you two being elected as officers of the local PETA chapter.



We will need to borrow one of your advatars! 
And which of us is prez!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You guys stay safe tonight, i'm outta here.



Rob, drive carfully on that big ol 4 wheeler on your way home!


----------



## killa86 (Jul 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Yall keep on messing with me and I'm gonna spread the news over in the deer hunting forum about you two being elected as officers of the local PETA chapter.



im in for Pres of People Exploding Tasty Animals


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You guys stay safe tonight, i'm outta here.



Night bammer 



kmckinnie said:


> We will need to borrow one of your advatars!
> And which of us is prez!



You are


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that the chant you do while runnin around in your loin cloth doin a rain dance?





Jeff C. said:


> Since when did Quack start wearin a loin cloth???


Anybody who has been around here long enough knows Quack goes commando!!


----------



## killa86 (Jul 5, 2011)

Duck everybody


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 5, 2011)

killa86 said:


> Duck everybody


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 5, 2011)

some kind of big fish just broke my 40 pound line


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 5, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> some kind of big fish just broke my 40 pound line



Thats a heavy line! This is useless with out pics!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 5, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> Thats a heavy line! This is useless with out pics!



yea and its brand new line too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Anybody who has been around here long enough knows Quack goes commando!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Anybody who has been around here long enough knows Quack goes commando!!




Fortunately, I haven't !!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Fortunately, I haven't !!!


If you see one of these!! 



Be aware of this!!



This is the G Rated version!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> If you see one of these!!
> 
> View attachment 609234
> 
> ...




Silverback Sexy!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

Good night.. if anyone is still up!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Wishing i had some more of the cheesecake i had today ....


But .... its in mah belly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2011)

slip said:


> Wishing i had some more of the cheesecake i had today ....
> 
> 
> But .... its in mah belly.





Man, I haven't had any cheescake in a looooong time, BUT I do gots some nanner puddin . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 6, 2011)

OK, boys and girls, It is time to GET your butts out of that BED and put your feet on the floor.  Make some noise, exercise your brain, have some breakfast, hug your girlfriend (and then maybe your wife  ), just kidding, just make sure that you love the one that you are with.

IT IS TIME.....






Have a wonderful day and remember that today is HUMP DAY.  Does that mean a one-hump or a two-humper???  You decide.  Maybe I need to go back to bed and get some more sleep afterall.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2011)

Just a couple more days


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2011)

Moanin all, fifteen more minutes, then off for 3 days!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2011)

Well the sun came up today even though sol is hiding behind the clouds.   Cool.

It is only uphill half way when you take on the hump so do it with vigor


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin all, fifteen more minutes of sleep, then off for 3 days!!




Fixed it for you Quack !!!  

I think there is a guy down in Kingsland that wants you to go fishing with him because he needs someone to really show him how to really "tee off" all of the  DNR officers out on the lake.  He thought that you would be a good teacher !!!!   

If you haven't read his thread on the "fresh water" fishing forum, then you are missing out on a good one.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning, people!
scuse me, coming thru, got here a little while ago and still need my morning coffee.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2011)

Aaaacchhoooo, sniffle, sneeze, sneeze............ moanin folks!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Aaaacchhoooo, sniffle, sneeze, sneeze............ moanin folks!



Keebs, top of the morning to you.

SCOTCH will cure the Aaaacchhooooo, sniffle, sneeze, sneeze problem.  Yep, drink SCOTCH and lots of it.............................................................or so I have been told.  Apparently, if you drink enough, you will not notice or care about the the symptoms listed above!!! 

Now have a good day and strangle your co-worker if necessary.  You have my permission.  All you have to do is get the same lawyer as Casey Anthony did.  Slam dunk !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, top of the morning to you.
> 
> SCOTCH will cure the Aaaacchhooooo, sniffle, sneeze, sneeze problem.  Yep, drink SCOTCH and lots of it.............................................................or so I have been told.  Apparently, if you drink enough, you will not notice or care about the the symptoms listed above!!!
> 
> Now have a good day and strangle your co-worker if necessary.  You have my permission.  All you have to do is get the same lawyer as Casey Anthony did.  Slam dunk !!!



 SCOTCH?!?!  Ohlawd, I'll be sick forever!!!  Can't stand the stuff, at least, not what I've ever been given to taste! 
She's on a "nice roll" so no strangling necessary at the moment (thank heavens!) and I won't EVEN get started on the Anthony case!
You have a great day too, my friend!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2011)

heeeeyyy Quackster!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Fixed it for you Quack !!!
> 
> I think there is a guy down in Kingsland that wants you to go fishing with him because he needs someone to really show him how to really "tee off" all of the  DNR officers out on the lake.  He thought that you would be a good teacher !!!!
> 
> If you haven't read his thread on the "fresh water" fishing forum, then you are missing out on a good one.





rhbama3 said:


> Morning, people!
> scuse me, coming thru, got here a little while ago and still need my morning coffee.





Keebs said:


> Aaaacchhoooo, sniffle, sneeze, sneeze............ moanin folks!



morning EE, bama, and Keebsisstuffedupstill


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Fixed it for you Quack !!!
> 
> I think there is a guy down in Kingsland that wants you to go fishing with him because he needs someone to really show him how to really "tee off" all of the  DNR officers out on the lake.  He thought that you would be a good teacher !!!!
> 
> ...




No sir, Mr. Mike, learned ALOOONG time ago to say yes sir and no sir to LE, got outta bunch of stuff over the years by being respectful.





rhbama3 said:


> Morning, people!
> scuse me, coming thru, got here a little while ago and still need my morning coffee.



Hiya Pook!!




Keebs said:


> Aaaacchhoooo, sniffle, sneeze, sneeze............ moanin folks!





Keebs said:


> heeeeyyy Quackster!!!!!!!





Hey Darlin, hope you are feeling better, if not, I'll call you when I get my "drunk" on this evening!!


Gotta crash friends, see ya!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning EE, bama, and Keebsisstuffedupstill


 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Darlin, hope you are feeling better, if not, I'll call you when I get my "drunk" on this evening!!
> 
> Gotta crash friends, see ya!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2011)

Mornin' erybody....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' erybody....


 Oh-la............


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oh-la............



Yes


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yes


 I thought your's was "Bonjoure".........  I'm soooo confused!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I thought your's was "Bonjoure".........  I'm soooo confused!!!



Oui,  Bonjour Madame


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oh-la............









 Hola jerself there senorita 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yes



Mernin AJ......well


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hola jerself there senorita
> 
> 
> 
> Mernin AJ......well



Nope, not yet.


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Nope, not yet.



You know there are things you can do to help speed that along


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 6, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> You know there are things you can do to help speed that along



We have been going down the list.   Some thing need repeating.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 6, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Hi!



Where you been?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2011)

AJ, best of luck to Miss Courtney and yourself.

I`m here and yonder, folks, ya`ll take care.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> AJ, best of luck to Miss Courtney and yourself.
> 
> I`m here and yonder, folks, ya`ll take care.



Thank sir Nic!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all...happy hump day.   Heading out for my massage a little later...


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 6, 2011)

killa86 said:


> Duck everybody


Thanks...  that was close


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Where you been?



They took away my internets at work.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 6, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hi all...happy hump day.   Heading out for my massage a little later...



You should know better to use the words massage, happy, and hump in the same post.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> We have been going down the list.   Some thing need repeating.



Sucking the heads of really spicy crawfish is said to work well for speeding things along.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You should know better to use the words massage, happy, and hump in the same post.




  

He had to have broken some kind of MOD rule there


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Sucking the heads of really spicy crawfish is said to work well for speeding things along.



Couple that with either sneezing/hiccups and you are about gauranteed a speedy trip to the delivery room...or sumpin another


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2011)

greetings fellow shortbus riders!
Reckon its time for a couple of ham sammiches and then play wiff 'lectricity.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> greetings fellow shortbus riders!
> Reckon its time for a couple of ham sammiches and then play wiff 'lectricity.




Just check in bout every 5 mins. or so....that way we know whether to call somebody or not


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> AJ, best of luck to Miss Courtney and yourself.
> 
> I`m here and yonder, folks, ya`ll take care.



You do the same, Nic!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh yeah....._Wut's fer lunch??_ 

I got you down Bubba...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh yeah....._Wut's fer lunch??_
> 
> I got you down Bubba...



Nachos.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Oui,  Bonjour Madame





Jeff C. said:


> Hola jerself there senorita
> Mernin AJ......well





bigox911 said:


> You know there are things you can do to help speed that along






threeleggedpigmy said:


> We have been going down the list.   Some thing need repeating.


I know an older chevy 4 wheel drive ridin field roads can really help!



jsullivan03 said:


> Hi!


HEY!!


Nicodemus said:


> AJ, best of luck to Miss Courtney and yourself.
> 
> I`m here and yonder, folks, ya`ll take care.





boneboy96 said:


> Hi all...happy hump day.   Heading out for my massage a little later...


Can't wait for the report!



jsullivan03 said:


> They took away my internets at work.


Buuummmer!!


Jeff C. said:


> Oh yeah....._Wut's fer lunch??_
> 
> I got you down Bubba...


Microwave Turkey dinner............. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Nachos.


Yum!

Well, I've had a fun filled 2.5 hrs since I last was here, traveled south a few miles to help baby sis put Mama in the Nursing Home for 20 days rehab for Vertigo..................   At least she is next door to one of my aunts & across the hall from another old friend, hopefully she'll rehab quick & can go home sooner!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> He had to have broken some kind of MOD rule there



He was too excited about his massage to worrying about breaking rules. 



Jeff C. said:


> Couple that with either sneezing/hiccups and you are about gauranteed a speedy trip to the delivery room...or sumpin another



True dat!!! 



rhbama3 said:


> greetings fellow shortbus riders!
> Reckon its time for a couple of ham sammiches and then play wiff 'lectricity.



Can we watch??? 

How about turning on your webcam and giving us all a wiring demonstration???  



Jeff C. said:


> Oh yeah....._Wut's fer lunch??_
> 
> I got you down Bubba...



I'm too busy for lunch... but I'm thinking fajitas sound good. 


BTW - Where is Keebs today??? 

HEY KEEBS!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> HEY KEEBS!!!!


Aahh-Hem, I'm right here, ya don't have to holler!


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Les Miles (Jul 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Aahh-Hem, I'm right here, ya don't have to holler!



Sorry.... I hadn't seen you around much this morning. 

I was missing you


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Sucking the heads of really spicy crawfish is said to work well for speeding things along.


Got some extra? 


Jeff C. said:


> He had to have broken some kind of MOD rule there


Badges,  we do not need no stinkin badges.


Jeff C. said:


> Couple that with either sneezing/hiccups and you are about gauranteed a speedy trip to the delivery room...or sumpin another





rhbama3 said:


> greetings fellow shortbus riders!
> Reckon its time for a couple of ham sammiches and then play wiff 'lectricity.


Becareful Sparky.


Keebs said:


> I know an older chevy 4 wheel drive ridin field roads can really help!
> 
> 
> HEY!!
> ...



I am glad she doing better 

I like 4wheeling.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2011)

slip said:


>


 check your text messages!!!!



Les Miles said:


> Sorry.... I hadn't seen you around much this morning.
> 
> I was missing you






threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am glad she doing better
> I like 4wheeling.


 Thank you............... 
I wonder if that is why LilD likes ridin dirt roads??!?!?


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> check your text messages!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ribbit.





Creepy-est avatar ever BTW.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2011)

slip said:


> Ribbit.
> 
> Creepy-est avatar ever BTW.


I ain't never seen one like that, thought you might have.... 
After closer inspection, I'm positive it was a rain frog by his webb footsies, but never seen the coloration before!
Yeah, I was feeling "Halloweenish" after the day I've had.......


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I ain't never seen one like that, thought you might have....
> After closer inspection, I'm positive it was a rain frog by his webb footsies, but never seen the coloration before!
> Yeah, I was feeling "Halloweenish" after the day I've had.......



Never seen nothing like it
pretty neat though.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2011)

slip said:


> Never seen nothing like it
> pretty neat though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2011)

What frog? Where? I don't see no stinkin frog?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba!!!! 





*You still wiff us.....*


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What frog? Where? I don't see no stinkin frog?


 you di'int???  hold on, sending!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2011)

slip said:


> Never seen nothing like it
> pretty neat though.


hey slip!



Keebs said:


>



hey keebs


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Bubba!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> hey slip!
> 
> 
> 
> hey keebs


 you need to be back at that pond fishin, boy!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you need to be back at that pond fishin, boy!!



b out to go catch some lil bream for bait


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yall hear from Bammer at all?  I heard that a large area around Leesburg had a sudden blackout after a large bang and didn't know if he was involved at all


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> b out to go catch some lil bream for bait


I wanna know what broke your line!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Yall hear from Bammer at all?  I heard that a large area around Leesburg had a sudden blackout after a large bang and didn't know if he was involved at all


 For _Real_?!?!  Poor Wobert!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I wanna know what broke your line!



im thinking it might have been one of the huge jack in the pond ive got a steel leader now


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> hey slip!
> 
> 
> 
> hey keebs



Hey Seth.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> im thinking it might have been one of the huge jack in the pond ive got a steel leader now


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2011)

I never had a chance wiff all you idjits wanting me to hurt myself.
Soldering iron fell off the table and landed hot point first on my big toe. THERE! Ya'll happy now? 
Anybody got a band-aid?.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I never had a chance wiff all you idjits wanting me to hurt myself.
> Soldering iron fell off the table and landed hot point first on my big toe. THERE! Ya'll happy now?
> Anybody got a band-aid?.......



Hey....at least you ain't on a first name basis wiff Jesus!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey....at least you ain't on a first name basis wiff Jesus!!!



I ain't done yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I ain't done yet.


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey....at least you ain't on a first name basis wiff Jesus!!!





rhbama3 said:


> I ain't done yet.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I never had a chance wiff all you idjits wanting me to hurt myself.
> Soldering iron fell off the table and landed hot point first on my big toe. THERE! Ya'll happy now?
> Anybody got a band-aid?.......


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I ain't done yet.



Oh Lord! I read that to Abbey and she said "Hey, now Mr. Wobbert cant' go hunting with you so he should take me fishing so he can sit in a nice comfy chair and relax his toe".     


Greedy kid.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I never had a chance wiff all you idjits wanting me to hurt myself.
> Soldering iron fell off the table and landed hot point first on my big toe. THERE! Ya'll happy now?
> Anybody got a band-aid?.......


 DANG Wobert!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Oh Lord! I read that to Abbey and she said "Hey, now Mr. Wobbert cant' go hunting with you so he should take me fishing so he can sit in a nice comfy chair and relax his toe".
> 
> 
> Greedy kid.


 But she's a quick thinker!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



That's my side.  

You get the other side.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> That's my side.
> 
> You get the other side.


 ooopppss, sorry!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> But she's a quick thinker!!!



He'll get more rest hunting with me. You never knew fishing was a full contact sport until you've fished with Abbey.    


She gets a fish and just runs backwards, mowing down anything in her way.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> He'll get more rest hunting with me. You never knew fishing was a full contact sport until you've fished with Abbey.
> 
> 
> She gets a fish and just runs backwards, mowing down anything in her way.


 She's one of those!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Oh Lord! I read that to Abbey and she said "Hey, now Mr. Wobbert cant' go hunting with you so he should take me fishing so he can sit in a nice comfy chair and relax his toe".
> 
> 
> Greedy kid.




Or either a GLUTTON for punishment


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> He'll get more rest hunting with me. You never knew fishing was a full contact sport until you've fished with Abbey.
> 
> 
> She gets a fish and just runs backwards, mowing down anything in her way.


Hiya, Bugsy! 
well, i wouldn't recommend her doing that at the pond i was gonna take her to. She runs backward she's gonna fall off into the swamp on the other side of the dam. 
Got two cables done for the moultrie's, and got two more to go for the stealth and wildviews. Planning to go either tomorrow afternoon or friday and swap out cards and cables.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2011)

Good grief, there's just no catchin up in this thread!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good grief, there's just no catchin up in this thread!!



you still in town or back home?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Bugsy!
> well, i wouldn't recommend her doing that at the pond i was gonna take her to. She runs backward she's gonna fall off into the swamp on the other side of the dam.
> Got two cables done for the moultrie's, and got two more to go for the stealth and wildviews. Planning to go either tomorrow afternoon or friday and swap out cards and cables.




SHHHHHHHHHHHH.....sneak up on'em


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> you still in town or back home?


Back home. Let me guess, you were gonna do ribs and lobster tonight!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good grief, there's just no catchin up in this thread!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Back home. Let me guess, you were gonna do ribs and lobster tonight!




There you are...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Back home. Let me guess, you were gonna do ribs and lobster tonight!


 well? Didja get'em??


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2011)

Deep fried hot dogs, hamburger ... and birthday (dads) cake .... its whats fir dinner.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2011)

slip said:


> _*Deep fried hot dogs*_, hamburger ... and birthday (dads) cake .... its whats fir dinner.


Oy, my BP shot up just reading that!!  Eating bacon last night with my mater sammich did it too!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2011)

slip said:


> Deep fried hot dogs, hamburger ... and birthday (dads) cake .... its whats fir dinner.




Tain't bad....sounds happytizin to me!!! Tell him Happy Birfday fer me


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2011)

whatcha call a slip's Dad???


Tell'em HAPPY BIRFDAY!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Back home. Let me guess, you were gonna do ribs and lobster tonight!



i was thinking about trying the new chinese/japanese sushi/buffet but Bubbette has a bible study gang meeting.
Still wanna try it out soon, though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> whatcha call a slip's Dad???
> 
> 
> Tell'em HAPPY BIRFDAY!!!!!!!




Pre-slip


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Pre-slip


Hhhhmmmm................ 


Ok, calling it a day & what a day it's been..............


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2011)

raaaaiinnnnn


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Yall hear from Bammer at all?  I heard that a large area around Leesburg had a sudden blackout after a large bang and didn't know if he was involved at all




Pookie go BOOOOOM!!!




Keebs said:


> I wanna know what broke your line!





Ain't nuttin broke his line, da boy can't tie a knot on braid . .


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie go BOOOOOM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i can tie u up and out u back in the basement just fine  and i teid the hook on just fine


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie go BOOOOOM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you need to improve his edumacation....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i can tie u up and out u back in the basement just fine  and i teid the hook on just fine



any bowfin or pickerel in that pond?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> i was thinking about trying the new chinese/japanese sushi/buffet but Bubbette has a bible study gang meeting.
> Still wanna try it out soon, though.


Don't bother, it ain't all that. One of the guys that ate there with me was up all night puking his guts out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't bother, it ain't all that. One of the guys that ate there with me was up all night puking his guts out.



well, they'll be out of business soon, then.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> any bowfin or pickerel in that pond?



if a pickerel is a jack then yea there are


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i can tie u up and out u back in the basement just fine  and i teid the hook on just fine





rhbama3 said:


> you need to improve his edumacation....






Grrrrrrrrrrrr. . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrr. . .



your so cute when you "grrrrrrrrr".


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I never had a chance wiff all you idjits wanting me to hurt myself.
> Soldering iron fell off the table and landed hot point first on my big toe. THERE! Ya'll happy now?
> Anybody got a band-aid?.......



Did it hurt much??? 



rhbama3 said:


> you're so cute when you go "commando".



Some things you don't have to share on here Robert.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2011)

Dang, Elfiii and PBradley started punchin on the new hack in the PF before I could get in there and throw a few outhouse kicks..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Did it hurt much???
> 
> 
> 
> Some things you don't have to share on here Robert.



Naw, it just left a burn mark on my toe. X-acto knife in the top of the foot hurts much worse. 

Quit picking on pirate princess pickle bunny.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, it just left a burn mark on my toe. X-acto knife in the top of the foot hurts much worse.
> 
> Quit picking on pirate princess pickle bunny.



creepy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2011)

pedaling through


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> your so cute when you "grrrrrrrrr".









Les Miles said:


> Did it hurt much???
> 
> 
> 
> Some things you don't have to share on here Robert.





Hush it Korndoggie!!!




Seth carter said:


> creepy






Dangit Seth!!!!   Ak lik u got sum cents .


It's true, paint chips, and winder likkin are detrimental to your health . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hush it Korndoggie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> pedaling through




What ya peddlin'....


Whewwww....I don't like gettin on da roof


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2011)

Jeff, if you get on the roof during a good rain it's a lot cooler.

Nevermind the lightning....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jeff, if you get on the roof during a good rain it's a lot cooler.
> 
> Nevermind the lightning....




NOT......I was up there blowin the gutters out a few years back, and it came a little light shower. I thought shoot, I'm almost done, kept going. Mistake.....busted my butt and almost went off at about 16'. Stuck my foot in the gutter and stopped myself. Bent the gutter a little, I had some scrapes. Had to change drawers.....I knew I should have listened to that roofing guy when he told me never get up here when it's wet


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> NOT......I was up there blowin the gutters out a few years back, and it came a little light shower. I thought shoot, I'm almost done, kept going. Mistake.....busted my butt and almost went off at about 16'. Stuck my foot in the gutter and stopped myself. Bent the gutter a little, I had some scrapes. Had to change drawers.....I knew I should have listened to that roofing guy when he told me never get up here when it's wet



I bet you were wide awake after that little episode. Glad you make it down safely.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I bet you were wide awake after that little episode. Glad you make it down safely.



Yessir, thank ya!! I'm a little leary now....


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, thank ya!! I'm a little leary now....



I'm the same way around 240 volt 3 phase and slightly wet asphalt roads.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I'm the same way around 240 volt 3 phase and slightly wet asphalt roads.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> OHHHH!!!!
> Let me tell you about that stand of yours.......
> It took all of 2 minutes saturday morning to realize i was in trouble. I've sat in safety cages at amusement parks that were looser than that thang! I couldn't move, the shooting rail was too small to lay my x-bow on, AND even if the stoopid hogs had come out( they were in the woods behind me) i was gonna have to shoot left handed because I COULDN'T MOVE!!!!
> That stand is all yours, Dear!



Fishbait just pointed this one out to me since I missed it. 


AWESOME! So you're saying my hiney is smaller than yours.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Fishbait just pointed this one out to me since I missed it.
> 
> 
> AWESOME! So you're saying my hiney is smaller than yours.



Hey TurtleBug!  


Must resist temptation to comment further...


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey TurtleBug!
> 
> 
> Must resist temptation to comment further...





Good boy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Fishbait just pointed this one out to me since I missed it.
> 
> 
> AWESOME! So you're saying my hiney is smaller than yours.



Most hineys are smaller than mine. 
Trying to find some cheap boat cushions in dark colors to put in a coule of stands. Most of these sellers are sure proud of them.


----------



## fishbait (Jul 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Fishbait just pointed this one out to me since I missed it.
> 
> 
> AWESOME! So you're saying my hiney is smaller than yours.



I PLEAD THE 5TH!!!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Most hineys are smaller than mine.
> Trying to find some cheap boat cushions in dark colors to put in a coule of stands. Most of these sellers are sure proud of them.



I've got some awesome Valdosta Wildcat stadium cushions.  

Of course they're yellow with black writing. 

We could spraypaint.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I've got some awesome Valdosta Wildcat stadium cushions.
> 
> Of course they're yellow with black writing.
> 
> We could spraypaint.



sounds good to me. I don't think the pigs are gonna climb the stand to check them out. As long as the bottoms are black we should be good. Gonna keep looking anyway.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2011)

fishbait said:


> I PLEAD THE 5TH!!!!!!!



won't help, but keep pleading anyway.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> sounds good to me. I don't think the pigs are gonna climb the stand to check them out. As long as the bottoms are black we should be good. Gonna keep looking anyway.



Okay but can you do me a favor. 


Since your Baitbro insists that MY Rancher be the one to look all ghetto with the milk crates on the front, can you at least talk him into letting me go to Target and buying two pink ones for it? 

Thanks, I knew I could count on you.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> won't help, but keep pleading anyway.



He's so cute when he begs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Okay but can you do me a favor.
> 
> 
> Since your Baitbro insists that MY Rancher be the one to look all ghetto with the milk crates on the front, can you at least talk him into letting me go to Target and buying two pink ones for it?
> ...




Lemme think about it.......













no


----------



## fishbait (Jul 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Okay but can you do me a favor.
> 
> 
> Since your Baitbro insists that MY Rancher be the one to look all ghetto with the milk crates on the front, can you at least talk him into letting me go to Target and buying two pink ones for it?
> ...





rhbama3 said:


> won't help, but keep pleading anyway.



Some help you are  bro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> What ya peddlin'....
> 
> 
> Whewwww....I don't like gettin on da roof



Should be in the creek paddlin'


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Lemme think about it.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...






THAT'S IT!!!!

It's MY Rancher and I'm doing what I want with it. 

Gonna order the wrap next week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2011)

Time fer some black-eyed peas, vidalia onion, sliced maters, cucmbers, peppers, one last fried quail, and corn bread w/ sweet tea.


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2011)

Ha ... dad thought i was just being a wuss when i said cutting okra made ya itch .... the 300ft row of it told him other wise.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> THAT'S IT!!!!
> 
> It's MY Rancher and I'm doing what I want with it.
> 
> Gonna order the wrap next week.



Now class....
As you can see, once again the snakes in a womans head have prevailed. She asked me to intervene with Fish-bro on her behalf, already knowing her mind was made up that it wouldn't stop at pink milkcrates. 









This is a good time for me to go heat up my can of beefaroni for supper.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Now class....
> As you can see, once again the snakes in a womans head have prevailed. She asked me to intervene with Fish-bro on her behalf, already knowing her mind was made up that it wouldn't stop at pink milkcrates.
> 
> 
> ...



Convince Bait to let me Pink Realtree wrap my Rancher and I'll cook you a steak and baked tater complete with blackberry cobbler, French vanilla ice cream and then I'll hire an Oompah-Loompah to massage your back.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Convince Bait to let me Pink Realtree wrap my Rancher and I'll cook you a steak and baked tater complete with blackberry cobbler, French vanilla ice cream and then I'll hire an Oompah-Loompah to massage your back.



Daisy?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Convince Bait to let me Pink Realtree wrap my Rancher and I'll cook you a steak and baked tater complete with blackberry cobbler, French vanilla ice cream and then I'll hire an Oompah-Loompah to massage your back.



Hmmmm, if you can make it where that last part is left out I might consider it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Convince Bait to let me Pink Realtree wrap my Rancher and I'll cook you a steak and baked tater complete with blackberry cobbler, French vanilla ice cream and then I'll hire an Oompah-Loompah to massage your back.



Cool! An auction! 
Lemme see what Fish-bro's counter offer is.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Daisy?


Ummmm,,,,,,,,,TOMMY????


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 6, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Daisy?




Young and goofy is no match for age and treachery. 

Not even close.   






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hmmmm, if you can make it where that last part is left out I might consider it.




How about a garden gnome?  








rhbama3 said:


> Cool! An auction!
> Lemme see what Fish-bro's counter offer is.





He's broke, better take my deal now.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Young and goofy is no match for age and treachery.
> 
> Not even close.
> 
> ...



You were there once!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 6, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> You were there once!



Mebbe. 

But we didn't have the internet to forever solidify in infamy that we were teenage morons.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2011)

I got nothin....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Young and goofy is no match for age and treachery.





Especially since I`m the oldest and most irritable one in here.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I got nothin....



You been turkey hunting again???


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Especially since I'm the oldest and most irritable  one in here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2011)

Finished my skrimps, now what?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2011)

Somebody gonna git a haircut...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Somebody gonna git a haircut...



Ban him,,,,,,,,,,,,ban him ya grouchy old crumudgeon!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2011)

just put out 2 fishing poles one with liver one with a bream


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2011)

Post #214? I thought he was a Loozianer fan??


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I got nothin....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ban him,,,,,,,,,,,,ban him ya grouchy old crumudgeon!!





That`s a good idea.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Finished my skrimps, now what?



Midget footrub?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Laneylubs!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You been turkey hunting again???





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Finished my skrimps, now what?


I reckon you better help me with these rattle cans of pink spray paint. We got a Honda Rancher to paint. 


Nicodemus said:


> Especially since I`m the oldest and most irritable one in here.


Big teddy bear.


Seth carter said:


> just put out 2 fishing poles one with liver one with a bream



be careful fishing in the dark. Hope you got those poles anchored.


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Mebbe.
> 
> But we didn't have the internet to forever solidify in infamy that we were teenage morons.



Wow
There was a day before internet? and you was there?!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Midget footrub?


Would you stop it with the oompah-loompah gnome midget thingy?? It makes it difficult for me to keep up my crush on you...


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 6, 2011)

slip said:


> Wow
> There was a day before internet? and you was there?!



Man.... just, just, just.


----------



## fishbait (Jul 6, 2011)

Somebody wants more than just their toe hurting.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s a good idea.



You got me in stitches over here. Stop changing my post dangit!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Would you stop it with the oompah-loompah gnome midget thingy?? It makes it difficult for me to keep up my crush on you...





But my coworker (the one I like, the ONLY one I like) told me I should be more adventurous. 

Isn't that what she meant?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 6, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Somebody wants more than just their toe hurting.



But my toe don't hurt.  




OH! Nevermind.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You got me in stitches over here. Stop changing my post dangit!






 I ain`t even got started good. I got all kinds of ammunition.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> But my coworker (the one I like, the ONLY one I like) told me I should be more adventurous.
> 
> Isn't that what she meant?



I , well, wuh,,uhh,,hmm,,duh,,aww forget it..


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I reckon you better help me with these rattle cans of pink spray paint. We got a Honda Rancher to paint.
> 
> Big teddy bear.
> 
> ...



ive got them tied to a tree with the drag set real light


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t even got started good. I got all kinds of ammunition.



Yeah, don't get him started on food. 


Especially when you just got off the treadmill and are so proud of yourself.    


Bad Nick! Bad!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 6, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> ive got them tied to a tree with the drag set real light



You got teddy bears tied really tight to a tree? 


I'm so confuzzled tonight. 


Where's Keebs. I need to her to take over the torture so I can go to bed.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, don't get him started on food.
> 
> 
> Especially when you just got off the treadmill and are so proud of yourself.
> ...





That was a mean, weren`t it?


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Man.... just, just, just.



Was life really in black and white back then? like on the TV?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That was a mean, weren`t it?



Yes but I still  ya. 





slip said:


> Was life really in black and white back then? like on the TV?




I asked my mom that when I was about 10.    


My face still stings.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, I'm out.

Yall have a good one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2011)

slip said:


> Was life really in black and white back then? like on the TV?


She's too young to remember that, but I can vouch for her and say,,,,,,,,yes, yes it was.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's too young to remember that, but I can vouch for her and say,,,,,,,,yes, yes it was.



were you a Dapper Dan or Pom-Ade man? 
Would you just  look at what the corndog has as a sig. line now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> were you a Dapper Dan or Pom-Ade man?
> Would you just  look at what the corndog has as a sig. line now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> were you a Dapper Dan or Pom-Ade man?
> Would you just  look at what the corndog has as a sig. line now.




Look again. He had a change of heart.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Look again. He had a change of heart.



That explains a lot doesn't it?


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



my sig is better


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> were you a Dapper Dan or Pom-Ade man?
> Would you just  look at what the corndog has as a sig. line now.





Nicodemus said:


> Look again. He had a change of heart.





rhbama3 said:


> That explains a lot doesn't it?



Dagnabit!!  you can't go changing it back until rest of us has a change to read it!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2011)

God i cant wait for deer season ....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 6, 2011)

And cooler weather!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2011)

slip said:


> God i cant wait for deer season ....





RUTTNBUCK said:


> And cooler weather!!



The heck with this grass cuttin


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> The heck with this grass cuttin



Grass, you got grass?

We got .... dust and tumble weeds.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> The heck with this grass cuttin


Spent two hours on the second half of the yard this evening!!...........That was after 30 minutes of picking up limbs before getting on the riding mower!!


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 6, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Spent two hours on the second half of the yard this evening!!...........That was after 30 minutes of picking up limbs before getting on the riding mower!!



At least it's cool out


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 6, 2011)

20 deg cooler durin the day would be SO nice!!! 

Its almost time to cut grass in the yard here


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Les Miles (Jul 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Would you just  look at what the corndog has as a sig. line now.





Nicodemus said:


> Look again. He had a change of heart.



I had to google it to figure out what HSUS meant. Bad Nic! 



Tag-a-long said:


> Dagnabit!!  you can't go changing it back until rest of us has a change to read it!!!



I like my new signature better


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2011)

ide hide if i were yoju nick might put one of those sissy tomahawks between your eyes


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> ide hide if i were yoju nick might put one of those sissy tomahawks between your eyes



Looks like he already cut off a few of your fingers ...


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2011)

slip said:


> Looks like he already cut off a few of your fingers ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2011)

Hump day is over and we get through this one and we all know what tomorrow brings.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 7, 2011)

Morning Gobblin.       Do you EVER sleep ???

Good Morning to all of you out there in the land of untruths, injustices, and the "broke" American way.  Just remember that today is one step closer to the weekend.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Morning Gobblin.       Do you EVER sleep ???
> 
> Good Morning to all of you out there in the land of untruths, injustices, and the "broke" American way.  Just remember that today is one step closer to the weekend.



Occasionally I rest my eyes.

Of course you are up too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2011)

Morning driveby!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 7, 2011)

Good Morning SLow pokes.

I see you lurking.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 7, 2011)

I see we got us some real funny guys around here. Therefore I have decided to not have a signature at all. 


Oh and Good Morning drivelers


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning SLow pokes.
> 
> I see you lurking.



I ain't lurking... I was multi-tasking


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2011)

I HATE not having time to check in at night!
 But I got another 1/2 gallon of bell peppers frozen, 2 quarts of squash mealed & frozen (thanks Slip for the idea!) and 7 pints of Salsa canned!

AND It's My FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I see we got us some real funny guys around here. Therefore I have decided to not have a signature at all.
> 
> 
> Oh and Good Morning drivelers


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2011)

slip said:


> Grass, you got grass?
> 
> We got .... dust and tumble weeds.



I'll gladly give you some, if you'll come remove it  



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Spent two hours on the second half of the yard this evening!!...........That was after 30 minutes of picking up limbs before getting on the riding mower!!



Ahhhhhh......why does that sound so familiar. 



SnowHunter said:


> 20 deg cooler durin the day would be SO nice!!!
> 
> Its almost time to cut grass in the yard here







Seth carter said:


> ide hide if i were yoju nick might put one of those sissy tomahawks between your eyes





slip said:


> Looks like he already cut off a few of your fingers ...






May have caught him in da head on a back swing too!!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Hump day is over and we get through this one and we all know what tomorrow brings.



Another day in Paradise 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Morning Gobblin.       Do you EVER sleep ???
> 
> Good Morning to all of you out there in the land of untruths, injustices, and the "broke" American way.  Just remember that today is one step closer to the weekend.



 Mike...



rhbama3 said:


> Morning driveby!



Mornin' bama.....no mishaps today....ok?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I see we got us some real funny guys around here. Therefore I have decided to not have a signature at all.
> 
> 
> Oh and Good Morning drivelers





Les Miles said:


> I ain't lurking... I was multi-tasking




It was not me this time

Got breakfast done yet?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> It was not me this time
> 
> Got breakfast done yet?


 sssooooo, how's MizCourtney feeling today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning SLow pokes.
> 
> I see you lurking.



US slow pokes....how bout that lil pygmy???



Les Miles said:


> I see we got us some real funny guys around here. Therefore I have decided to not have a signature at all.
> 
> 
> Oh and Good Morning drivelers




I'm sure that can be altered to, if necessary 

Mornin' Dog!!! 



Keebs said:


> I HATE not having time to check in at night!
> But I got another 1/2 gallon of bell peppers frozen, 2 quarts of squash mealed & frozen (thanks Slip for the idea!) and 7 pints of Salsa canned!
> 
> AND It's My FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!






Tell me bout that mealed squish.....wait mine were devoured by the borers, nevermind


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> sssooooo, how's MizCourtney feeling today?



Got to go see the doc.  Hopeful have some good news after lunch.


Jeff C. said:


> US slow pokes....how bout that lil pygmy???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am with you, not against you.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell me bout that mealed squish.....wait mine were devoured by the borers, nevermind


 Eggplants?  Zucchini? Okra? Green Maters?
Slice, meal, freeze in single layers, when frozen put in freezer bags.........


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Got to go see the doc.  Hopeful have some good news after lunch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Got to go see the doc.  Hopeful have some good news after lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> I am with you, not against you.







And we shall welcome 'one of our own' with open arms
 



Keebs said:


> Eggplants?  Zucchini? Okra? Green Maters?
> Slice, meal, freeze in single layers, when frozen put in freezer bags.........




Ahhh....ok!!!  Neat....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> And we shall welcome 'one of our own' with welcome arms
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 to Slip, he said that was the only way he knew to put up okra, I did a little researchin and it's working great for me!   I just gotta clean out the big freezer this weekend to make room for the new stuff!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2011)

Ummmm, all you "white southerners" need to get over in the PF and defend yourselves....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummmm, all you "white southerners" need to get over in the PF and defend yourselves....


 _*LINK*_???????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> to Slip, he said that was the only way he knew to put up okra, I did a little researchin and it's working great for me!   I just gotta clean out the big freezer this weekend to make room for the new stuff!!



I've frozen Okra without it, then breaded. I want to try it on some other stuff though. Believe it or not, I've heard of someone doing with sliced tomatoes(no meal), laid out on cookie sheet, freeze, then place in bags. I think they are cooking with them afterward though, just not before freezing


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> _*LINK*_???????



You can't find the PF???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummmm, all you "white southerners" need to get over in the PF and defend yourselves....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I've frozen Okra without it, then breaded. I want to try it on some other stuff though. Believe it or not, I've heard of someone doing with sliced tomatoes(no meal), laid out on cookie sheet, freeze, then place in bags. I think they are cooking with them afterward though, just not before freezing


Hhhhmmmmmm..................



Les Miles said:


> You can't find the PF???


 Oh, I can find the PF just fine, tyvm!


idjit


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2011)

Alright...gotta run for a few. Gotta go get Jared a new ID before he goes to Illinois fer 2 weeks to spend some time with Grandpa.

I'mon miss that boy!!! 


BBL


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Alright...gotta run for a few. Gotta go get Jared a new ID before he goes to Illinois fer 2 weeks to spend some time with Grandpa.
> 
> I'mon miss that boy!!!


 TWO whole weeks???????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> _*LINK*_???????


It is a well known fact that women can't use a map,,,,,,,,,,,,so why bother?


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 7, 2011)

Was that thunder or a sonic boom that just rattled the place here?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Was that thunder or a sonic boom that just rattled the place here?



Wow, just heard it too. Time delay from you to me would indicate a tremor...

THE SKY IS FALLING!!!! THE SKY IS FALLING!!!! 

I started a thread on it, so we can see how localized it was.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 7, 2011)

Guess who's back, Morning , what did i miss over the last 5 days


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Guess who's back, Morning , what did i miss over the last 5 days



Please refer to page 4, of creek wader 5, episode 7,  line 3.


Ahhhhhhhhhhhh nevermind you will never catch up.


Welcome Back Brother


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Guess who's back, Morning , what did i miss over the last 5 days


You were gone??


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It is a well known fact that women can't use a map,,,,,,,,,,,,so why bother?


*I* don't need a map, tYvm!



mudracing101 said:


> Guess who's back, Morning , what did i miss over the last 5 days


 Hey Mudslinger!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Please refer to page 4, of creek wader 5, episode 7,  line 3.
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh nevermind you will never catch up.
> ...



 Thanks , vacations fly by


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You were gone??






Keebs said:


> *I* don't need a map, tYvm!
> 
> 
> Hey Mudslinger!!!!!!!



Good Morning


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks , vacations fly by


 I'll let ya know Monday, today is my Friday!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> *I* don't need a map, tYvm


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'll let ya know Monday, today is my Friday!!



Got a 3-day weekend  Big Plans or what


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>






mudracing101 said:


> Got a 3-day weekend  Big Plans or what


Naw, getting "paid back" for having to work the 4th is all......... I'll most likely be gardening & got some of the traveling folks coming back through, so some good grilling/eating/beverages will be had!


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I've frozen Okra without it, then breaded. I want to try it on some other stuff though. Believe it or not, I've heard of someone doing with sliced tomatoes(no meal), laid out on cookie sheet, freeze, then place in bags. I think they are cooking with them afterward though, just not before freezing



Reckon where u heard of dat. Works REAL good for fried green maters in the middle of winter.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2011)

Hornet22 said:


> Reckon where u heard of dat. Works REAL good for fried green maters in the middle of winter.


Do you bread them first?  Thaw then fry??  Details, man, DEATAILS!!  
This is on my "to-do" list this weekend!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


What's Fer LUNCH????????


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 7, 2011)

We always pick whatever is left right before the first frost. Jes slicem up like you was gonna fry some up. Let them soak out on paper towels for a little bit, hit with some salt. Put flat on cookie sheets in the freezer till they JUST start to freeze. Then put them in the food sucker-upper thingy. Thaw out and bread up however you normally do to fry them. I think mrs h22 throwd a thread up in the Cafe' on it last year.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2011)

Hornet22 said:


> We always pick whatever is left right before the first frost. Jes slicem up like you was gonna fry some up. Let them soak out on paper towels for a little bit, hit with some salt. Put flat on cookie sheets in the freezer till they JUST start to freeze. Then put them in the food sucker-upper thingy. Thaw out and bread up however you normally do to fry them. I think mrs h22 throwd a thread up in the Cafe' on it last year.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2011)

triple delight with white rice, flied chicky wings, butterflied skrimp, and egg row.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> triple delight with white rice, flied chicky wings, butterflied skrimp, and egg row.


share?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> What's Fer LUNCH????????


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> share?



absolutely!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





rhbama3 said:


> absolutely!



 Lunch wiff bama!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Lunch wiff bama!!



are you bringing the messican too? 
Guess i better leave an egg row for him.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> are you bringing the messican too?
> Guess i better leave an egg row for him.


 Naww, he be back upstate, juss me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> are you bringing the messican too?
> Guess i better leave an egg row for him.


She's got a long drive to pick me up. Might not make it there exactly at 12 noon..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's got a long drive to pick me up. Might not make it there exactly at 12 noon..


 but I'd come git ya, promise!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2011)

Yawn, skretch, scratch . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2011)

WELL, bubbette has a teleconference about to start so me and woozer are gonna go take a nap. see ya'll later!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 7, 2011)

Afternoon everybody!   It's Thursday already and I haven't gotten a single thing accomplished on my vacation this week except get a massage.     Oh well, guess I'll get another one this afternoon!     Time to get out of the house and run a few errands...BBL


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon everybody!   It's Thursday already and I haven't gotten a single thing accomplished on my vacation this week except get a massage.     Oh well, guess I'll get another one this afternoon!     Time to get out of the house and run a few errands...BBL



Slacker..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 7, 2011)

Jalepeno and cheese sausage, chicken breast , cheesey bacony potatos with ranch and sliced tomato's, oh and cucumbers with vinegar. MMMMmmmmmm good but now i need a nap


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> TWO whole weeks???????



Mmhmm...I'm gonna be lost



Keebs said:


> _*LINK*_???????





Miguel Cervantes said:


> It is a well known fact that women can't use a map,,,,,,,,,,,,so why bother?



No, but they will ask fer directions!!! 



mudracing101 said:


> Guess who's back, Morning , what did i miss over the last 5 days



OH.......'YOU' are back

 

Glad yer back, duuude 



Hornet22 said:


> Reckon where u heard of dat. Works REAL good for fried green maters in the middle of winter.



Couldn't member....dat's right

My SIL does it too, I believe.....



Keebs said:


> What's Fer LUNCH????????



Thank ya for CMA

Fresh veggie plate, wiff black-eyed peas and country sausage



boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon everybody!   It's Thursday already and I haven't gotten a single thing accomplished on my vacation this week except get a massage.     Oh well, guess I'll get another one this afternoon!     Time to get out of the house and run a few errands...BBL




Couldn't you have atleast embellished the story a tad


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yawn, skretch, scratch . . .





boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon everybody!   It's Thursday already and I haven't gotten a single thing accomplished on my vacation this week except get a massage.     Oh well, guess I'll get another one this afternoon!     Time to get out of the house and run a few errands...BBL


 No details for us, Hhhhmmmmm?????



mudracing101 said:


> Jalepeno and cheese sausage, chicken breast , cheesey bacony potatos with ranch and sliced tomato's, oh and cucumbers with vinegar. MMMMmmmmmm good but now i need a nap


talk to me 'bout them cheesey bacony taters, boy!



Jeff C. said:


> Mmhmm...I'm gonna be lost
> I know you will be!
> Couldn't you have atleast embellished the story a tad


 git'em Chief!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2011)

_*RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *_


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> _*RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *_


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 7, 2011)

good afternoon fellow drivlers and drivlets


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>






Seth carter said:


> good afternoon fellow drivlers and drivlets


 how old is yo sista you done brought heah??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> good afternoon fellow drivlers and drivlets




Howdy there Seth!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> how old is yo sista you done brought heah??


i didint bring her she followed  she 13



Jeff C. said:


> Howdy there Seth!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2011)

I needs a bubba nap!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i didint bring her she followed  she 13


but you set her account up, correct?



Jeff C. said:


> I needs a bubba nap!!!


YEAHUp!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2011)

yawn,,,, scratch, scratch. 
I see i didn't miss anything.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> yawn,,,, scratch, scratch.
> I see i didn't miss anything.



Oh yeah, have you seen Ta-ton-ka's dilema thread yet?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Oh yeah, have you seen Ta-ton-ka's dilema thread yet?



No, but i'm procrastinating enough to go look.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> but you set her account up, correct?
> 
> 
> YEAHUp!



She anoyed me till i did


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2011)

Ban da Carter's, pleazzzzzzzzzzzze!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> She anoyed me till i did


And twisted your arm, held ya at knife point, yeah, we've heard the stories...........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Ban da Carter's, pleazzzzzzzzzzzze!!




Ok, I'm outta here, ya'll hold it down, Keebs is starting her 3 day weekend..................................NOW!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ban da Carter's, pleazzzzzzzzzzzze!!


Hurry, before their Uncle Jimmy starts posting..


----------



## slip (Jul 7, 2011)

Whew, 11 pounds is a lot of okra to cut


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hurry, before their Uncle Jimmy starts posting..



we're gonna need more paint chips and salsa.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2011)

slip said:


> Whew, 11 pounds is a lot of okra to cut



What in the world are you going to do with all that okra?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2011)

slip said:


> Whew, 11 pounds is a lot of okra to cut


Don't they get kind of tough when they get that big?


----------



## slip (Jul 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> What in the world are you going to do with all that okra?


Freeze most of it to fry up later, but take the rest to my cajun uncles.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't they get kind of tough when they get that big?



There was one that was big enough to beat a elk to death with .... But most of them were the good eating size, pinkie size about.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2011)

slip said:


> Freeze most of it to fry up later, but take the rest to my cajun uncles.
> 
> 
> 
> There was one that was big enough to beat a elk to death with .... But most of them were the good eating size, pinkie size about.



Well, if you decide to pickle some, i'll take two jars.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey Slip, yo puppy has that, "I'm gonna bite you in da butt" kinda look ???


----------



## slip (Jul 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, if you decide to pickle some, i'll take two jars.


Ohhhhhh yeah, we're gunna do some of that too.

With or without peppers?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Slip, yo puppy has that, "I'm gonna bite you in da butt" kinda look ???



He was only like a year old then.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 7, 2011)

slip said:


> Ohhhhhh yeah, we're gunna do some of that too.
> 
> With or without peppers?
> 
> ...



With peppers!! They are much mo delicious with a little bite to em  

My okra won't be ready for awhile 


And I don't wanna unload the 1/2ton of feed in the truck.. too dadblastid hawt out there


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2011)

slip said:


> Ohhhhhh yeah, we're gunna do some of that too.
> 
> With or without peppers?
> 
> ...


I'll take anything, lil bro! 


SnowHunter said:


> With peppers!! They are much mo delicious with a little bite to em
> 
> My okra won't be ready for awhile
> 
> ...



Hiya, Snowy! 
I don't blame you. I think the heat index here today is 110.


----------



## slip (Jul 7, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> With peppers!! They are much mo delicious with a little bite to em
> 
> My okra won't be ready for awhile
> 
> ...



Yeah, its hotter 'n hades out there ...

and we had about a 30 second down pour, so it was 1300% humidity out too .... not a lotta fun in rubber boots, long sleeve shirt and gloves .... But so worth it fried up later.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 7, 2011)

I am firing my old lawyer, got a number of any goods one?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am firing my old lawyer, got a number of any goods one?


Who was your old one?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am firing my old lawyer, got a number of any goods one?



I told you he wasn't gonna be good. A real lawyer takes a BAR exam, not lives at a BAR.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> but you set her account up, correct?
> 
> 
> YEAHUp!




Never made it to Nappy land



Hooked On Quack said:


> Ban da Carter's, pleazzzzzzzzzzzze!!







Keebs said:


> And twisted your arm, held ya at knife point, yeah, we've heard the stories...........
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm outta here, ya'll hold it down, Keebs is starting her 3 day weekend..................................NOW!!



Have a good'un Keebsy!!! 



slip said:


> Whew, 11 pounds is a lot of okra to cut







slip said:


> Freeze most of it to fry up later, but take the rest to my cajun uncles.
> 
> 
> 
> There was one that was big enough to beat a elk to death with .... But most of them were the good eating size, pinkie size about.




I'm ya Unc 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Slip, yo puppy has that, "I'm gonna bite you in da butt" kinda look ???



He has that personna about him



SnowHunter said:


> With peppers!! They are much mo delicious with a little bite to em
> 
> My okra won't be ready for awhile
> 
> ...



Wanna trade...I unload da truck---You cut my grass for da next 3 mos.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll take anything, lil bro!
> 
> 
> Hiya, Snowy!
> I don't blame you. I think the heat index here today is 110.


Hey Wingman! 

Yup, its prolly close to that here, and so humid, ick! 


slip said:


> Yeah, its hotter 'n hades out there ...
> 
> and we had about a 30 second down pour, so it was 1300% humidity out too .... not a lotta fun in rubber boots, long sleeve shirt and gloves .... But so worth it fried up later.


heat and downpours make for some icky sticky weather for a while   





threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am firing my old lawyer, got a number of any goods one?





Jeff C. said:


> Never made it to Nappy land
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No thanks  I'll stick with da bushog  It does a number on thisle  

alright time to get motivated, blek! Yall enjoy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey Thistlewhacker...


----------



## slip (Jul 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm ya Unc
> 
> 
> 
> He has that personna about him



Plenty to go around.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2011)

We need a tropical depression to sit on this state for about 4 days and dump some good rain....


----------



## slip (Jul 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We need a tropical depression to sit on this state for about 4 days and dump some good rain....



We dang sure do.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We need a tropical depression to sit on this state for about 4 days and dump some good rain....



Can you hold off on that till monday? Bug-babe and Fishbro are coming this weekend to shoot some hogs in da booty.
Hard to track them in the rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Can you hold off on that till monday? Bug-babe and Fishbro are coming this weekend to shoot some hogs in da booty.
> Hard to track them in the rain.



Oh, I know when it will happen. It'll be at the end of next week after I drive for 7 1/2 hours to PCB for a week...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Thistlewhacker...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, I know when it will happen. It'll be at the end of next week after I drive for 7 1/2 hours to PCB for a week...






Yep, been going to PCB for yearzzzzzzzzzz, and can't EVA remember it not raining on the way there, while we were there, or on the way back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, I know when it will happen. It'll be at the end of next week after I drive for 7 1/2 hours to PCB for a week...



Do like the Local forecasters, and tell them storms "We are going to keep the storms out for a couple more weeks".


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Thistlewhacker...




Hey Bro 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> We need a tropical depression to sit on this state for about 4 days and dump some good rain....



 

We had to feed hay already


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2011)

you ever wish you could go back in time and organize your stuff from the get-go? I swear i'm thinking this is hopeless.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2011)

Can we hold off the rain for about 5 days?   I really need to cut and bale a hay field.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 7, 2011)

Whew! What a long but productive day. 

See you peeps later on or maybe tomorrow. 

Bammer, I hope you get your mess straightened out. Is preparing to hunt hogs really that complicated?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Whew! What a long but productive day.
> 
> See you peeps later on or maybe tomorrow.
> 
> Bammer, I hope you get your mess straightened out. Is preparing to hunt hogs really that complicated?



I've got a combination of trail cam stuff, turkey hunting stuff, hog hunting stuff, home repair stuff, and fishing stuff in a pile in my study. 
I just dig thru the pile for whatever i need at the moment.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2011)

Sittin up close to AMS, drinkin a Hopsecutioner and wonderin if C remembers what he remembers


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Can you hold off on that till monday? Bug-babe and Fishbro are coming this weekend to shoot some hogs in da booty.
> Hard to track them in the rain.


You know, this wasn't even on the satellite until you made that remark, the BAM!!!! NOAA throws out Invest 96, with a 40% chance of development, and a probable track NE-ward through SOWEGA.

I have to hand it to you. You do have a unique form of luck that I've not ever witnessed with anyone else...

*Atlantic Graphical TWO Area 1 closeup*

       <hr align="left" noshade="noshade" width="100%">                       

 Return to Atlantic Graphical TWO 
1. AN ELONGATED LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM LOCATED ABOUT 300 MILES SOUTHWEST OF TAMPA FLORIDA HAS BECOME A LITTLE BETTER DEFINED DURING THE PAST FEW HOURS.  IN ADDITION...SURFACE PRESSURES HAVE DECREASED OVER THE EASTERN GULF OF MEXICO DURING THE LAST 24 HOURS.  ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED TO BECOME MARGINALLY CONDUCIVE FOR SOME ADDITIONAL DEVELOPMENT OF THIS DISTURBANCE.  THERE IS A MEDIUM CHANCE...40 PERCENT...OF THIS SYSTEM BECOMING A TROPICAL OR SUBTROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS AS IT MOVES SLOWLY NORTHWARD OR NORTH-NORTHEASTWARD. REGARDLESS OF DEVELOPMENT...THIS WEATHER SYSTEM WILL PRODUCE PERIODS OF LOCALLY HEAVY RAINFALL ACROSS MOST OF THE FLORIDA PENINSULA AND THE EASTERN FLORIDA PANHANDLE DURING THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS.</pre>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You know, this wasn't even on the satellite until you made that remark, the BAM!!!! NOAA throws out Invest 96, with a 40% chance of development, and a probable track NE-ward through SOWEGA.
> 
> I have to hand it to you. You do have a unique form of luck that I've not ever witnessed with anyone else...
> 
> ...



Great..........juuuuuuuuust great. 
Bugsy better bring her rifle. May not be a booty shooting kinda weekend.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Sittin up close to AMS, drinkin a Hopsecutioner and wonderin if C remembers what he remembers



I have no idea what you are saying.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Sittin up close to AMS, drinkin a Hopsecutioner and wonderin if C remembers what he remembers




Where you iz???


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I have no idea what you are saying.



Sorry bamer........

Drinkin beer an waitin to see if C shows or I gotta txt him later to see if I'm still sposed to meet him tommorow


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Sorry bamer........
> 
> Drinkin beer an waitin to see if C shows or I gotta txt him later to see if I'm still sposed to meet him tommorow




Look again!!! You up there now?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I have no idea what you are saying.




Fortunately bammer, I barely recall how to translate Hankus speak


----------



## slip (Jul 7, 2011)

Gawd dang it.

Every single dang storm misses us or falls apart right before it gets here. Everyone one of them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Sorry bamer........
> 
> Drinkin beer an waitin to see if C shows or I gotta txt him later to see if I'm still sposed to meet him tommorow




Still sposed to meet bro!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2011)

slip said:


> Gawd dang it.
> 
> Every single dang storm misses us or falls apart right before it gets here. Everyone one of them.



I hear ya!!! Barely sprinkled here...


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Great..........juuuuuuuuust great.
> Bugsy better bring her rifle. May not be a booty shooting kinda weekend.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2011)

turtlebug said:


>



Now, now...... Just covering bases. Bring both and we'll just do what we have to. 
Don't forget the cobbler.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Look again!!! You up there now?



Luella


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Now, now...... Just covering bases. Bring both and we'll just do what we have to.
> Don't forget the cobbler.



Glad you said something, gotta put the blackberries in the fridge to thaw.

AND get more flour. 


You got the vanilla ice cream?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Glad you said something, gotta put the blackberries in the fridge to thaw.
> 
> AND get more flour.
> 
> ...



I will have by the time you get here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2011)

okay, got my Swamp people fix. Time to get the kitchen cleaned up and call it a night. Ya'll have fun!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Luella




No piece from here!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, got my Swamp people fix. Time to get the kitchen cleaned up and call it a night. Ya'll have fun!



Alright bama, good night!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Great..........juuuuuuuuust great.
> Bugsy better bring her rifle. May not be a booty shooting kinda weekend.



Robert what would you charge to plan an excursion up to my hood??  We could hunt or fish or ........................... just set and watch it RAIN!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 7, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Robert what would you charge to plan an excursion up to my hood??  We could hunt or fish or ........................... just set and watch it RAIN!



Shhh... don't tell anyone but we put a cajun voodoo hunting rain/hex on him for being a Bama fan. He hunts and it rains 

That'll teach him to call us corn dogs.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 7, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Robert what would you charge to plan an excursion up to my hood??  We could hunt or fish or ........................... just set and watch it RAIN!


I would be willing to buy his gas for the trip!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Robert what would you charge to plan an excursion up to my hood??  We could hunt or fish or ........................... just set and watch it RAIN!



He only makes such trips north of the gnat line if there is a 110% chance of tornado weather..


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2011)

Hangin at Uncle Mikes pool hall and beer drinkin palace


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 7, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Hangin at Uncle Mikes pool hall and beer drinkin palace


Whasup Drankus!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 7, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Hangin at Uncle Mikes pool hall and beer drinkin palace





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup Drankus!!


You participating in the games this weekend??


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 8, 2011)

Drank one fer me!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2011)

Well Friday has arrived and it is time for


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 8, 2011)

Happy Friday!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 8, 2011)

Happy Friday to you Gobblin and BB.  

I got a late start this morning.  I sure hope that I can keep my eyes open today.  That's what happens when a Hawt lady calls me at 11:30 PM and tells me that she needs to hear my sexy voice and then you end up talking on the phone until 3 AM.  Man, if she thinks that anything about me is sexy, then she must have a "seeing-eye" dog, because she must be blind !!!!    

And Happy Friday to all of the other driveling drivelers on here today.  Have fun and enjoy every minute of today !!!  If you find yourself enjoying it to much, then by all means, call me and maybe we can enjoy it together !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Good morning, people!
Sitting here at Da Big House getting a few things done. Awful cloudy out there but unless its a bad t'storm, i'm going to run trail cams.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2011)

Mornin' GIW, EE444, and all other drivelers to come along


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 8, 2011)

Morning ya'll , Ready for the weekend


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2011)

Mornin bama.....we had conditions of a good Tstorm blow in here right at dark, but all it did was sprinkle for a minute or two...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll , Ready for the weekend



No, not really


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 8, 2011)

Howdy FolksHope all is well with everyone. I almost got a taste of these weekends yall keep talking about.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2011)

Got a nephew turning 16 today, gonna carry him out to eat and let him drive me around in da Jeep!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got a nephew turning 16 today, gonna carry him out to eat and let him drive me around in da Jeep!!



You saying that the Jeep is finally out of da shop?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> You saying that the Jeep is finally out of da shop?






Yeah, back right seal went bad.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 8, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Howdy FolksHope all is well with everyone. I almost got a taste of these weekends yall keep talking about.


Morning Douge


Hooked On Quack said:


> Got a nephew turning 16 today, gonna carry him out to eat and let him drive me around in da Jeep!!



Finally got it back


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, back right seal went bad.



Who's usually sitting in the right rear seat?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Who's usually sitting in the right rear seat?






Beer cooler??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Just got home from running a few errands and making new battery cables. Storms blowing up in Stewart County. May have to wait a bit to go run trail cams.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got home from running a few errands and making new battery cables. Storms blowing up in Stewart County. May have to wait a bit to go run trail cams.



We really need the rain Bama, go ahead


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow, it's dead in here??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, it's dead in here??


No, it just smells that way..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> We really need the rain Bama, go ahead



okay, heading out. Looks like scattered cells all over the messican radar, but Stewart looks clear. Right now anyway. Be back in about 3 hours!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No, it just smells that way..


(sniff, sniff)


rhbama3 said:


> okay, heading out. Looks like scattered cells all over the messican radar, but Stewart looks clear. Right now anyway. Be back in about 3 hours!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, heading out. Looks like scattered cells all over the messican radar, but Stewart looks clear. Right now anyway. Be back in about 3 hours!


Just wait till that tropical low moves up over SOWEGA...


----------



## slip (Jul 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just wait till that tropical low moves up over SOWEGA...



If that happens it should bring rain all the way up to middle Ga with it, right?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2011)

slip said:


> If that happens it should bring rain all the way up to middle Ga with it, right?


No guarantees on that. Time will tell.
Either way, I need it to happen this weekend and get over with so I can wrap up the project in Albany next week.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 8, 2011)

Morning, afternoon, and evening... 

Just stopping by for a minute. Yall have a great weekend.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 8, 2011)

Well ERD has decided to bypass piggy killing this weekend to stay with one of his buddies.  Teenagers. 


I'm packing. I guess since we'll be less on person, I'll take Gabby and the Z7. 

Blackberry cobbler for my Wobbert-Woo!  and Bubbette  in the oven. 

Back to washing and packing.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 8, 2011)

*I like bacon!*



turtlebug said:


> Well ERD has decided to bypass piggy killing this weekend to stay with one of his buddies.  Teenagers.
> 
> 
> I'm packing. I guess since we'll be less on person, I'll take Gabby and the Z7.
> ...



Need another shooter? 

Have gun, will travel. And I love blackberry cobbler. I just need the coordinates


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well ERD has decided to bypass piggy killing this weekend to stay with one of his buddies.  Teenagers.
> 
> 
> I'm packing. I guess since we'll be less on person, I'll take Gabby and the Z7.
> ...



Kill one for me Bugsy.  
I bet yall thought I dropped off the face of the earth. Things have been a bit crazy for me lately. Working full time looking for work 

Hope yall have a great weekend. I am going to put out some deer cams this weekend.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Had thunder and dark clouds around me but made it there and back with no problems. Gonna have to consult with Fish-bro on the hogs. They are so random right now!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Had thunder and dark clouds around me but made it there and back with no problems. Gonna have to consult with Fish-bro on the hogs. They are so random right now!



send some of those rain clouds my way


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> send some of those rain clouds my way



What in the world!? The weather map has changed totally since i looked at it 4 hours ago. The sytem looks like its breaking up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2011)

well, da women have decided we need to go to Mello Mushroom for supper. Wish me luck trying to find something i like on the menu.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, da women have decided we need to go to Mello Mushroom for supper. Wish me luck trying to find something i like on the menu.


They have some good Hoagies...


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 8, 2011)

Dadblammit!
Was gonna have chilidogs tonight!
Chili cooked..onions chopped.....and no dadblasted buns!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Dadblammit!
> Was gonna have chilidogs tonight!
> Chili cooked..onions chopped.....and no dadblasted buns!


I like my dogs better on loaf bread anyway...
Split the dogs down the middle, set em' on the bread, smother it with chilli n onions and get the fork and enjoy some open faced doggie sammiches..


----------



## Brassman (Jul 8, 2011)

Slow night, huh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2011)

Brassman said:


> Slow night, huh?


Robert, aka Mr. It rains everytime I try to go to the woods or fishing, will be back soon to give us a run down from the life and times at Mellow Mushroom.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Robert, aka Mr. It rains everytime I try to go to the woods or fishing, will be back soon to give us a run down from the life and times at Mellow Mushroom.


 It still has'nt rained IMBY!Go fishin!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like my dogs better on loaf bread anyway...
> Split the dogs down the middle, set em' on the bread, smother it with chilli n onions and get the fork and enjoy some open faced doggie sammiches..



That...my friend....sounds like a plan!

Not used to improvising....not liking it much. Call me a crybaby.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> That...my friend....sounds like a plan!
> 
> Not used to improvising....not liking it much. Call me a crybaby.



Chilli dawgs are good in soft taco shells also.......

Yeah, I've had lots of experience improvising..


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks C   You da man


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 8, 2011)

Just LUI'ing, ya'll carry on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Thanks C   You da man



My pleasure Hankus.......enjoyed your company!!!
  

ID 10 T


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 8, 2011)

Good evening folks!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!



Evenin Mitch


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Mitch


Evening Jeff!!.........Jared headed North yet??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Jeff!!.........Jared headed North yet??




Tomorrow morning.....we'll meet Grandpa approx halfway in Western Kentucky @ the Kentucky Lake Dam. About a 6 hr ride one way.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Tomorrow morning.....we'll meet Grandpa approx halfway in Western Kentucky @ the Kentucky Lake Dam. About a 6 hr ride one way.



Safe travels to Ya'll!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2011)

5:00 am ain't too far off....I'm outta here

TC folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Safe travels to Ya'll!!




Thanks Mitch....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> 5:00 am ain't too far off....I'm outta here
> 
> TC folks!



5:00 is here.   Safe travels Jeff  

Well the first morning of the weekend has arrived.  Coffee for the wadingdrivelers.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2011)

sitting here waiting on Fishbro and TBug to finish putting on their makeup. Got coffee, got gun, got gas, ready to go.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> sitting here waiting on Fishbro and TBug to finish putting on their makeup. Got coffee, got gun, got gas, ready to go.....



by makeup do you mean camo paint or not needed for hog hunting?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 9, 2011)

I just got attacked by a hummingbird. 

I hope this weekend doesn't get too much more interesting.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 9, 2011)

We wanna see some booty pics...pig porn that is!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, da women have decided we need to go to Mello Mushroom for supper. Wish me luck trying to find something i like on the menu.



Bama, my Daughter convinced me to try their "Hawaiian Pizza".  I thought that she was nuts..................................until I tried it.  Man it was good.  Next time, you might give a try too.  I love their pizza but they are a little pricey.  I was told a couple of years ago by one of their suppliers that the Mellow Mushroom chain ONLY uses the very best prime ingredients, therefore the higher prices etc.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I just got attacked by a hummingbird.
> 
> I hope this weekend doesn't get too much more interesting.





boneboy96 said:


> We wanna see some booty pics...pig porn that is!



Nobody asked you to clarify that statement..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I just got attacked by a hummingbird.
> 
> I hope this weekend doesn't get too much more interesting.



Tbug, I guess now you are officially classified as a "Hum - Dinger".   


Sorry, but I couldn't resist that one.   Good luck on the pig "booty" today.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jul 9, 2011)

Morning Folks!  I've been missing ya, and decided to stop in for a minute and say Hey!  


Y'all probably forgot all about me, didn't ya?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning Folks!  I've been missing ya, and decided to stop in for a minute and say Hey!
> 
> 
> Y'all probably forgot all about me, didn't ya?



My dear lady, Where in the world have you been?  We sent out a search party but they ended up having a party in a bar somewhere searching for another drink I think.  Welcome Back.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jul 9, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> My dear lady, Where in the world have you been?  We sent out a search party but they ended up having a party in a bar somewhere searching for another drink I think.  Welcome Back.



Working a LOT of over time, and dealing with teenagers.  The teenager thing alone is enough to send someone to the crazy house.  

Anyone want to take a 15 yo sassy teen girl off my hands so I can have a little vacation?  

I promise she will bring you lots of drama!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Working a LOT of over time, and dealing with teenagers.  The teenager thing alone is enough to send someone to the crazy house.
> 
> Anyone want to take a 15 yo sassy teen girl off my hands so I can have a little vacation?
> 
> I promise she will bring you lots of drama!



Sounds like you do have your hands full.  As for me, I have been traveling a lot recently and I have had my hands full of a lady in Texas, South Carolina, and 3 here in Georgia.  All I need is to find two more.  That way, I would have one for every day of the week !!!  

Sorry, I couldn't help your daughter unless she added about 30 more years to her age.  I like the "mature" ones because they don't carry around any baggage (and drama as such).


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jul 9, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Sounds like you do have your hands full.  As for me, I have been traveling a lot recently and I have had my hands full of a lady in Texas, South Carolina, and 3 here in Georgia.  All I need is to find two more.  That way, I would have one for every day of the week !!!
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't help your daughter unless she added about 30 more years to her age.  I like the "mature" ones because they don't carry around any baggage (and drama as such).



Well, at least you're having fun!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2011)

morning FFF,  is the 15yo spending all that money you are making?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jul 9, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning FFF,  is the 15yo spending all that money you are making?



No... that would be the 19 yo.

I think the 15 yo just wants to be strangled to death.  She thinks she is 35 and knows all, and is playing with some dangerous fires.  I think I am going to have to pull something drastic here soon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> No... that would be the 19 yo.
> 
> I think the 15 yo just wants to be strangled to death.  She thinks she is 35 and knows all, and is playing with some dangerous fires.  I think I am going to have to pull something drastic here soon.



So you are becoming a fire extinguisher?   Spray at the base of the fire to put it out completely.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jul 9, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So you are becoming a fire extinguisher?   Spray at the base of the fire to put it out completely.



I'm working on it.  Who knew it was going to be this hard, and why didn't someone warn me before I had sweet babies that they would turn into know-it-all teens?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2011)

well, the morning hunt was a bust. Fishbro played hide and see with a pig, but Bugsy and i didn't see anything other than her getting attacked by a humminbird. I sat under a pine watching a foodplot in the bottom, but it was absolutely dead this morning. Even the songbirds weren't feeling it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, the morning hunt was a bust. Fishbro played hide and see with a pig, but Bugsy and i didn't see anything other than her getting attacked by a humminbird. I sat under a pine watching a foodplot in the bottom, but it was absolutely dead this morning. Even the songbirds weren't feeling it.



There is aways this afternoon


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2011)

Had breakfast at Cracker Barrel with Troy, Yara, the kids, Kerri and Troy's Mom. What a blast!!!! It was great seeing you guys again and awesome to finally meet Kerri.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2011)

Man, we are getting hammered right now. hard to take my between hunts nap. Cable and internet keep going out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, we are getting hammered right now. hard to take my between hunts nap. Cable and internet keep going out.



I tried to tell you!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I tried to tell you!!!



tell me what?
I thought it was just my luck coming thru again. 
Looks like its clearing outta here and i don't think the hog farm got rain at all. We going back in a little while.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> tell me what?
> I thought it was just my luck coming thru again.
> Looks like its clearing outta here and i don't think the hog farm got rain at all. We going back in a little while.


There's this little thing called a "Severe Weather Thread"


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There's this little thing called a "Severe Weather Thread"



I thought that was just the drivel thread for weather nuts.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I thought that was just the drivel thread for weather nuts.


It is, but you might want to take your rain coat and goulashes to piggieville..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It is, but you might want to take your rain coat and goulashes to piggieville..



I'm not seeing what you are seeing. No rain there and just a very small cell nw in Bama that may hit there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm not seeing what you are seeing. No rain there and just a very small cell nw in Bama that may hit there.


You don't have to see Danielson, just trust..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You don't have to see Danielson, just trust..


sez da messican mr. miagi. 
wax on, wax off......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> sez da messican mr. miagi.
> wax on, wax off......


How was da' cobbler?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How was da' cobbler?



most excellent! 
Okay, we off to da woods again!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> most excellent!
> Okay, we off to da woods again!


Stay dry, or at least take pics if you don't...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2011)

Had a major storm come thru here today,  looks like another one gonna blow in soon.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 9, 2011)

Well.... the hijacking a thread thread didn't last very long.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had a major storm come thru here today,  looks like another one gonna blow in soon.



And this surprises you how??



Les Miles said:


> Well.... the hijacking a thread thread didn't last very long.



It's the only way fly boys feel important..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2011)

Drive by , waiting on some rain but nothing yet


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 9, 2011)

Just finished some stuffed bell peppers, beans and taters (all from the garden ). I am relaxing with a cool beverage. How yall is ?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Just finished some stuffed bell peppers, beans and taters (all from the garden ). I am relaxing with a cool beverage. How yall is ?



Puttin up stewed tomato's and cleanin out the garden, tryin to figure out how to make a good salsa, oh yea and having a cool bev.   Sounds like you are doin just fine too


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jul 9, 2011)

Worked, had a decent afternoon with the daughter, and then arrived home.  It all went South from there.

Will someone PLEASE come save me?  I need a quiet beach, and seriously considering having my first alcoholic beverage ever.  Who's in?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2011)

Wish I could help, but stuck at work til 7am.  Have one on me!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Worked, had a decent afternoon with the daughter, and then arrived home.  It all went South from there.
> 
> Will someone PLEASE come save me?  I need a quiet beach, and seriously considering having my first alcoholic beverage ever.  Who's in?



Quite tempting if I may say so, unfortunately, just got out of the car after being in it for about 12 hrs. WHEWWW!!! I'm beat.

Plus....I'd probably get you in more trouble than you already have


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jul 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Quite tempting if I may say so, unfortunately, just got out of the car after being in it for about 12 hrs. WHEWWW!!! I'm beat.
> 
> Plus....I'd probably get you in more trouble than you already have



Well, I think I should be the one to finally get into some trouble instead of everyone bringing troubles my way.  

Of course, I am a big talker sitting behind this keyboard.  Lord knows, I could never actually bring myself to do it.  But I can dream, right?

And where have you been?  Don't tell me sitting on the beach?  It's been way too many years since my feet have been in the sand.   Tis another dream!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Well, I think I should be the one to finally get into some trouble instead of everyone bringing troubles my way.
> 
> Of course, I am a big talker sitting behind this keyboard.  Lord knows, I could never actually bring myself to do it.  But I can dream, right?
> 
> And where have you been?  Don't tell me sitting on the beach?  It's been way too many years since my feet have been in the sand.   Tis another dream!



Well....if you've never had a drink, yes, you'd probably get in trouble. Especially if I were to serve you, because I'd make sure you never forgot it, and it would actually be more like a Nightmare

Naw, JK FFF.....I haven't had my toes in the sand in a while my own self. I'm thinkin next month sounds good though, Tybee island maybe

I took my son Jared to NW Kentucky (1/2 way) to spend a couple of weeks with his Grandpa in Illinois, then turned around and drove home


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jul 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Well....if you've never had a drink, yes, you'd probably get in trouble. Especially if I were to serve you, because I'd make sure you never forgot it, and it would actually be more like a Nightmare
> 
> Naw, JK FFF.....I haven't had my toes in the sand in a while my own self. I'm thinkin next month sounds good though, Tybee island maybe
> 
> I took my son Jared to NW Kentucky (1/2 way) to spend a couple of weeks with his Grandpa in Illinois, then turned around and drove home


Wow.  I have done that a few times with my kids, taking them to my Mom's but it was only 1/2 way to Myrtle Beach.  Total drive of about 6 hrs.  Piece of cake.  12 is crazy.

I am hoping to take the kids sometime soon for a long weekend.  My vacation time starts again in August.  Plus, I have been given 2 raises in the past 4 months, so I think I should enjoy it some and give us all a break.

And if I had a drink, I would probably just lay down and fall asleep.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Wow.  I have done that a few times with my kids, taking them to my Mom's but it was only 1/2 way to Myrtle Beach.  Total drive of about 6 hrs.  Piece of cake.  12 is crazy.
> 
> I am hoping to take the kids sometime soon for a long weekend.  My vacation time starts again in August.  Plus, I have been given 2 raises in the past 4 months, so I think I should enjoy it some and give us all a break.
> 
> And if I had a drink, I would probably just lay down and fall asleep.



Yes ma'am....I imagine it is much deserved!!!

I don't particularly care for those turn-arounds like that, I tried to talk the wife into staying, but noooo, she wanted to get back home. We have stayed a few times in the past and made a week-end of it on the lake...not this time.

Very possible, if you could get the room to stop spinnin'


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Wow.  I have done that a few times with my kids, taking them to my Mom's but it was only 1/2 way to Myrtle Beach.  Total drive of about 6 hrs.  Piece of cake.  12 is crazy.
> 
> I am hoping to take the kids sometime soon for a long weekend.  My vacation time starts again in August.  Plus, I have been given 2 raises in the past 4 months, so I think I should enjoy it some and give us all a break.
> 
> And if I had a drink, I would probably just lay down and fall asleep.



I fall asleep after a few drinks also. Yeah, that's it, fall asleep..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I fall asleep after a few drinks also. Yeah, that's it, fall asleep..


.........Yeah that's what I call it too!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> .........Yeah that's what I call it too!!


You're here early. Tag must have taken over the remote control on the TV.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I fall asleep after a few drinks also. Yeah, that's it, fall asleep..





RUTTNBUCK said:


> .........Yeah that's what I call it too!!




 Is that what they're callin it nowadays???



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're here early. Tag must have taken over the remote control on the TV.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jul 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I fall asleep after a few drinks also. Yeah, that's it, fall asleep..



Fall asleep / pass out...same difference right?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're here early. Tag must have taken over the remote control on the TV.


She has been down with a Migrane since she came home from work today


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Fall asleep / pass out...same difference right?


Maybe the at the inception of the action, but the after effects of waking up are quite different...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> She has been down with a Migrane since she came home from work today


Dang, I hate that. I hope she gets over it soon. Those things are cruel.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2011)

The wife changed the dogs food. I hate it when she does that.
Watching tv just isn't the same with a clothspin on your nose..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Fall asleep / pass out...same difference right?



No ma'am.....the landing is a tad bumpier on the passout


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang, I hate that. I hope she gets over it soon. Those things are cruel.


It will run it's course, and she will be better in a few days

Looks like you got to have breakfast with a few fine folks from here this morning!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> She has been down with a Migrane since she came home from work today



Sorry to hear that Mitch, hope she gets over it soon. Teri just recently has had a couple of them....all she could do was curl up and ride it out


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The wife changed the dogs food. I hate it when she does that.
> Watching tv just isn't the same with a clothspin on your nose..






Jeff C. said:


> No ma'am.....the landing is a tad bumpier on the passout


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It will run it's course, and she will be better in a few days
> 
> Looks like you got to have breakfast with a few fine folks from here this morning!!



I did, it was a blast too!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry to hear that Mitch, hope she gets over it soon. Teri just recently has had a couple of them....all she could do was curl up and ride it out


Elaine has this bean bag kind of thing you put in the microwave to heat up, and she is curled up with it right now


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jul 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> No ma'am.....the landing is a tad bumpier on the passout



I've heard that before!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2011)

Only 8 more hours to go!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only 8 more hours to go!!


Hope it goes by fast for ya!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope it goes by fast for ya!!





Thanks bro, it will . . . Zzzzzzzzzzzzz!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jul 9, 2011)

Going to bed everyone.  Goodnight!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks bro, it will . . . Zzzzzzzzzzzzz!!


Loader time!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Going to bed everyone.  Goodnight!


Good night FFF!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I've heard that before!



Hearsay 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Only 8 more hours to go!!



Hang in there Hoss!!! If I wasn't so tarred I'd aggravate ya fer a couple more hrs. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks bro, it will . . . Zzzzzzzzzzzzz!!



Sweeeeeet!! 

A'ight y'all....I'm whooped!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Going to bed everyone.  Goodnight!



Good night FFF...sweet dreams


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight y'all....I'm whooped!!!


And you should be!!........That drive would have killed me!!


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2011)

Nothin funnier then watching someone get popped by the 'letric fence .... He _knew_ it was plugged in.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2011)

slip said:


> Nothin funnier then watching someone get popped by the 'letric fence .... He _knew_ it was plugged in.






Who was it??


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 9, 2011)

slip said:


> Nothin funnier then watching someone get popped by the 'letric fence .... He _knew_ it was plugged in.





Na got popped last night by ours.. tryin to reach through and get the pigs feeder trough


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who was it??



It was dad

I wuz laughing so hard i couldnt tell mom what happend ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 9, 2011)

slip said:


> Nothin funnier then watching someone get popped by the 'letric fence .... He _knew_ it was plugged in.





slip said:


> It was dad
> 
> I wuz laughing so hard i couldnt tell mom what happend ...


So did you trick him into touching it!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2011)

slip said:


> It was dad
> 
> I wuz laughing so hard i couldnt tell mom what happend ...





Had a feeling it mighta been yo Pops!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2011)

Spoke with the Captain tonight, finished up getting Wiser, long weekend, not over yet........... popping fences, birthing babies, visiting company, burning stuff, cutting things, freezing stuff, shooting stuff, stawlking stuff, never ending things to do around here.............


----------



## magoo (Jul 10, 2011)

Slipster--At least Dad only TOUCHED that 'lectric fence.  It coulda' been a whoooooole lots worse! Trust me. And that's all I'm gonna say bout that.

M


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2011)

magoo said:


> Slipster--At least Dad only TOUCHED that 'lectric fence.  It coulda' been a whoooooole lots worse! Trust me. And that's all I'm gonna say bout that.
> 
> M


voice of experience??


----------



## magoo (Jul 10, 2011)

Yep. About ten years old, by accident.  Not another one of those since then.  Trust me......


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2011)

magoo said:


> Yep. About ten years old, by accident.  Not another one of those since then.  Trust me......


"tingly" feeling, huh??



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6114729&postcount=27

Hhhhmmmm, can ya say "flashbacks"???oh wait, they're MODS now!! Never mind!!!!!!!!


----------



## magoo (Jul 10, 2011)

As Forrest Gump would say 


I got shot in my buttocks. It would have knocked my socks of if I had had any on!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2011)

magoo said:


> As Forrest Gump would say
> 
> 
> I got shot in my buttocks. It would have knocked my socks of if I had had any on!!!!!


 
G'night!


----------



## magoo (Jul 10, 2011)

Night Keebs.  Me too.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Going to bed everyone.  Goodnight!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Loader time!!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good night FFF!!





Jeff C. said:


> Good night FFF...sweet dreams


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2011)

Well Sunday morning has come a callin'

Make the most of it.

a little b'fast to start the day






and some liquid to wash it down


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2011)

morning Quack

you snuck in while I was cooking some b'fast.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Quack
> 
> you snuck in while I was cooking some b'fast.






G'morning, waiting on 7am !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> G'morning, waiting on 7am !!



Are ya'll still shut down or did you have to miss your evening nap time?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 10, 2011)

Happy Sunday Morning to you Quack, Gobblin and to all of the other drivelers that are still sleeping their lives away.

It is time for the rest of you to get your butts out of your bed and get your morning exercise, then eat some breakfast, then read the newspaper.  Make sure to check the obituary pages and make sure that your name is not on there, and if it is not on there, then you can go back to bed and get another hour of sleep.  Yep, that's the routine for today......maybe !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Sunday Morning to you Quack, Gobblin and to all of the other drivelers that are still sleeping their lives away.
> 
> It is time for the rest of you to get your butts out of your bed and get your morning exercise, then eat some breakfast, then read the newspaper.  Make sure to check the obituary pages and make sure that your name is not on there, and if it is not on there, then you can go back to bed and get another hour of sleep.  Yep, that's the routine for today......maybe !!!


What!!! What!!! What!!!!! Where's da fire!!!!?????

Ok, mornin exercise (walked to the door to let the dogs out) check
Eat some breakfast (later on, maybe) check
Read the newspaper (I've got the internet, not buyin a paper)check
Name is not in the obituary, so bills are still due. Check

NOW WHAT???


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What!!! What!!! What!!!!! Where's da fire!!!!?????
> 
> Ok, mornin exercise (walked to the door to let the dogs out) check
> Eat some breakfast (later on, maybe) check
> ...



Well that is my morning routine but I never go back to sleep after checking the newspaper.  You are right about those bills for sure.  I think that I will ride up to the country and check on my property today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What!!! What!!! What!!!!! Where's da fire!!!!?????
> 
> Ok, mornin exercise (walked to the door to let the dogs out) check
> Eat some breakfast (later on, maybe) check
> ...



Check the weather.
Read GON forum.
Let the dogs back in.
Pack of Albeeenee.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Are ya'll still shut down or did you have to miss your evening nap time?






Oh nooooooooo!!!  We were down (except my dept) for the 3 day weekend for the 4th.  Back up and running wide open . . .


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jul 10, 2011)

Morning all.  Time for me to shower, and head out to buy my 5 newspapers.  Then coupon cutting and grocery shopping time.    Yep.  I am living the life of a rockstar.  Don't be jealous!

Gotta fill my house with some Mayfield ice cream again.  It's BOGO this week, and I have 5 coupons for $1 off each carton.  My kiddos are going to be happy with me!!!

The rest of this household are returning from Myrtle Beach today.  They just pulled out about an hour.  My house is about to get very loud once again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning all.  Time for me to shower, and head out to buy my 5 newspapers.  Then coupon cutting and grocery shopping time.    Yep.  I am living the life of a rockstar.  Don't be jealous!
> 
> Gotta fill my house with some Mayfield ice cream again.  It's BOGO this week, and I have 5 coupons for $1 off each carton.  My kiddos are going to be happy with me!!!
> 
> The rest of this household are returning from Myrtle Beach today.  They just pulled out about an hour.  My house is about to get very loud once again.







PARTAY at FF&F's  house!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning all.  Time for me to shower, and head out to buy my 5 newspapers.  Then coupon cutting and grocery shopping time.    Yep.  I am living the life of a rockstar.  Don't be jealous!
> 
> Gotta fill my house with some Mayfield ice cream again.  It's BOGO this week, and I have 5 coupons for $1 off each carton.  My kiddos are going to be happy with me!!!
> 
> The rest of this household are returning from Myrtle Beach today.  They just pulled out about an hour.  My house is about to get very loud once again.



Pics...how many times do I have to say it...this post is useless without pics!     


Oh and HI everyone.  Happy Sunday.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jul 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Pics...how many times do I have to say it...this post is useless without pics!
> 
> 
> Oh and HI everyone.  Happy Sunday.



OK.  When I get back with my stock in a bit, I will be sure to post the pics.  Just for you Bones!

I hope it's the ice cream you were wanting pics of, because I am NOT posting pics of my shower time.  Just sayin...teehee


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jul 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> PARTAY at FF&F's  house!!



Bring it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Bring it!






Rut Roh,  you're asking the wrong one!!!


You eva played "Nekkid Twist" ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Bring it!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Rut Roh,  you're asking the wrong one!!!
> 
> 
> You eva played "Nekkid Twist" ???



What time??? I've got my loin cloth washed and ready to go. If this is a bit more of a conservative type party I'll bring my mini-kilt instead.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What time??? I've got my loin cloth washed and ready to go. If this is a bit more of a conservative type party I'll bring my mini-kilt instead.






Mmmmmmmmmm Hmmmmmmmmm!!!



You got my nanner dancin . . . 




Gotta crash friends, just got off work and have severe case of da hiccups,  Dawn's gonna luv me when I get in bed . . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm Hmmmmmmmmm!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hiccups can be fun when used properly..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hiccups can be fun when used properly..






Datz what I'm going for . . .


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 10, 2011)

Morning gang.  I see we are all to the usually mischiff as always.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning gang.  I see we are all to the usually mischiff as always.....


You expected otherwise?
Mornin' Kim..


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jul 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm Hmmmmmmmmm!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should always keep a giant Pixie Stick on hand for the hiccups.  I have been keeping them here for years.  I swallow of that stuff, stops the hiccups immediately.  You think I am kidding, but I'm not.  My kids always called them "magic powder" when they were younger.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 10, 2011)

Yall, if ya could, please say a prayer for the landowner, Mr Boswell. He was brought to the ER yesterday afternoon for some simple testing, and somehow or another, a tech was a bit too rough with him and broke the rods holding his spine in place (from when he got bend backwards over a tractor seat 15 yrs ago) This mans been through heck and back lately. They'll probably have to do major surgery. I'm so worried


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Yall, if ya could, please say a prayer for the landowner, Mr Boswell. He was brought to the ER yesterday afternoon for some simple testing, and somehow or another, a tech was a bit too rough with him and broke the rods holding his spine in place (from when he got bend backwards over a tractor seat 15 yrs ago) This mans been through heck and back lately. They'll probably have to do major surgery. I'm so worried


Will do Snowy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Yall, if ya could, please say a prayer for the landowner, Mr Boswell. He was brought to the ER yesterday afternoon for some simple testing, and somehow or another, a tech was a bit too rough with him and broke the rods holding his spine in place (from when he got bend backwards over a tractor seat 15 yrs ago) This mans been through heck and back lately. They'll probably have to do major surgery. I'm so worried



My my what a tragic storyline.  Mr. Boswell is in my thoughts.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 10, 2011)

You got 'em Snowy. Hope he recovers well!


Well........ what a miserable weekend. My sow never showed up, hot and muggy, Bugsy had a sick and paralyzed pig show up that she just didn't have the heart to shoot( after having a different pig run off as she got the safety off), Fishbro played hide and seek with some pigs in the brier patch, and best of all: It sounded like a war on the other side of the property line this weekend. Fishbait pointed out the new law on baiting, and it makes sense that our camera activity has dropped off at the same time. Competing feeders.... gotta love it.
Nap time!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Yall, if ya could, please say a prayer for the landowner, Mr Boswell. He was brought to the ER yesterday afternoon for some simple testing, and somehow or another, a tech was a bit too rough with him and broke the rods holding his spine in place (from when he got bend backwards over a tractor seat 15 yrs ago) This mans been through heck and back lately. They'll probably have to do major surgery. I'm so worried


Aaaaaawww, you (he's) got it Sista!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Will do Snowy.


When ya headed back down??  It be raining here!!!



gobbleinwoods said:


> My my what a tragic storyline.  Mr. Boswell is in my thoughts.


HOwdy!



rhbama3 said:


> You got 'em Snowy. Hope he recovers well!
> 
> 
> Well........ what a miserable weekend. My sow never showed up, hot and muggy, Bugsy had a sick and paralyzed pig show up that she just didn't have the heart to shoot( after having a different pig run off as she got the safety off), Fishbro played hide and seek with some pigs in the brier patch, and best of all: It sounded like a war on the other side of the property line this weekend. Fishbait pointed out the new law on baiting, and it makes sense that our camera activity has dropped off at the same time. Competing feeders.... gotta love it.
> Nap time!


If you're getting the rain I am, you'll snooze real good!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Yall, if ya could, please say a prayer for the landowner, Mr Boswell. He was brought to the ER yesterday afternoon for some simple testing, and somehow or another, a tech was a bit too rough with him and broke the rods holding his spine in place (from when he got bend backwards over a tractor seat 15 yrs ago) This mans been through heck and back lately. They'll probably have to do major surgery. I'm so worried



Terrible to hear that Snowy!!! Prayers from here

I saw a TV show, one of those emergency type shows a long time ago, it featured a story on a farmer that had that same thing happen to him. A big round bale of hay had rolled off the front end loader across the hood of the tractor and folded him backwards over the seat. That wasn't him was it?? This fella was pinned there for hours before his wife went looking and found him.

Hello folks!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey Chief, you get Jared delivered safely to the grands?  He's gonna have a blast, I know!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Chief, you get Jared delivered safely to the grands?  He's gonna have a blast, I know!




I had to read back

Hello Darlin.....sure did, safe and sound with Grandpa.

They called this mornin already. Jared had to tell me that Grandpa had a basketball goal sittin there waitin on him when he got there. Grandpa will put him to work though, I know they are goin to build a deck at Teris' Aunt's house for one.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I had to read back
> 
> Hello Darlin.....sure did, safe and sound with Grandpa.
> 
> They called this mornin already. Jared had to tell me that Grandpa had a basketball goal sittin there waitin on him when he got there. Grandpa will put him to work though, I know they are goin to build a deck at Teris' Aunt's house for one.


Awwww how sweet!!  Well, that's part of what staying with the grands during the summer is all about, helping out & doing stuff!!  Good Deal!  You got any work lined up or are you gonna be around for a bit?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Awwww how sweet!!  Well, that's part of what staying with the grands during the summer is all about, helping out & doing stuff!!  Good Deal!  You got any work lined up or are you gonna be around for a bit?



He'll mix it up with FUN stuff too....they were really good with entertaining/ keeping young'uns busy!!! 


Unless something unexpected pops up, not until the end of the month. Except for regular stuff around here....what's up???


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> He'll mix it up with FUN stuff too....they were really good with entertaining/ keeping young'uns busy!!!
> 
> 
> Unless something unexpected pops up, not until the end of the month. Except for regular stuff around here....what's up???


That's good!  Nuttin, just wondering, that's all........... you know me, I have to "remind you" to give us a heads up!
OH, it's been RAINING here!!!!!!!!  My garden is gonna POP now!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That's good!  Nuttin, just wondering, that's all........... you know me, I have to "remind you" to give us a heads up!
> OH, it's been RAINING here!!!!!!!!  My garden is gonna POP now!!




NIIIIIIICE.....Y'all have been really needing it, right???

We had another good one yesterday evenin, dadgum wind blew again too That reminds me, I've got a HUGE tomato plant blown over....again


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2011)

I think I'll go drink a cold one and trow some wangs on da grill.....wanna be feelin good when/if I decide to cut some donuts on the lawnmower  

Sha-dooby!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> NIIIIIIICE.....Y'all have been really needing it, right???
> 
> We had another good one yesterday evenin, dadgum wind blew again too That reminds me, I've got a HUGE tomato plant blown over....again


Talk about "Dust Bowl" needing it!!
I have my mater plants in wire cages, they are so big, I have had to STAKE my cages & they are STILL laying them over!!
Horse poop is great fertilizer!
Hhhhmmm, I'm thinking it's nap time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Talk about "Dust Bowl" needing it!!
> I have my mater plants in wire cages, they are so big, I have had to STAKE my cages & they are STILL laying them over!!
> Horse poop is great fertilizer!
> Hhhhmmm, I'm thinking it's nap time!



After da wangs and donuts


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Will do Snowy.





gobbleinwoods said:


> My my what a tragic storyline.  Mr. Boswell is in my thoughts.





rhbama3 said:


> You got 'em Snowy. Hope he recovers well!
> 
> 
> Well........ what a miserable weekend. My sow never showed up, hot and muggy, Bugsy had a sick and paralyzed pig show up that she just didn't have the heart to shoot( after having a different pig run off as she got the safety off), Fishbro played hide and seek with some pigs in the brier patch, and best of all: It sounded like a war on the other side of the property line this weekend. Fishbait pointed out the new law on baiting, and it makes sense that our camera activity has dropped off at the same time. Competing feeders.... gotta love it.
> Nap time!





Keebs said:


> Aaaaaawww, you (he's) got it Sista!
> 
> When ya headed back down??  It be raining here!!!
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Terrible to hear that Snowy!!! Prayers from here
> 
> I saw a TV show, one of those emergency type shows a long time ago, it featured a story on a farmer that had that same thing happen to him. A big round bale of hay had rolled off the front end loader across the hood of the tractor and folded him backwards over the seat. That wasn't him was it?? This fella was pinned there for hours before his wife went looking and found him.
> 
> Hello folks!!!



Thanks Yall. 

Jeff, I don't think that was him.. but the same thing happened. Round bale rolled off the hay forks (forks are no longer used, now we use long hay spear attatchments) down the loader arms, and basically landed in his lap, pinning him backwards over the seat, wedged between that and the steering wheel (is why the steering wheel is bent on the little tractor) and his grandson found him. He was 73 when it happened. He's 88 now. 

He's a heckuva man. Shot in the head and left for dead in WW2 for 3 days before he crawled to help, to which they put a steel plate in his head, he's spun ON his head from a car wreck, numerous other accidents, then the tractor/hay bale, and 4 yrs ago he got run over by a dump truck, so he's been bedridden the last 4 yrs. 

He tells the story of several years ago, he was out in his wheelchair, feeding the cows bread. Well, they got a little overzealous and knocked him out of his chair, so instead of callin someone for help, he just stayed on the ground and kept feeding bread to the cows  When his grandson found him, he asked why he hadn't called, George said he figured he outta finish feedin the cows first 

If more folks were like Mr Boswell, I do believe this world would be a much better place  Like I said, he's one heckuva man, one I really look up to. But after yesterday, I worry so about him, and know its gonna be tough on him, mentally and physically. 

So I do really appreciate yalls prayers. They mean a lot


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jul 10, 2011)

Snow, I am sorry to hear about Mr. Boswell.  Hope he has a fast recovery.  My Uncle fell this morning and re-broke his hip.  He has to go in for surgery tomorrow morning.

I've got my family back home now, chicken stew and cornbread cooking, and going to make some meatloaf too.

For dessert.... MAYFIELD ICE CREAM!!!  Someone remind me how to put pics on here, please.  After all, Bones said the post is useless without pics!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 10, 2011)

I sure didn't mean to sleep that long!
Pistachio pistachio ice cream anyone?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Thanks Yall.
> 
> Jeff, I don't think that was him.. but the same thing happened. Round bale rolled off the hay forks (forks are no longer used, now we use long hay spear attatchments) down the loader arms, and basically landed in his lap, pinning him backwards over the seat, wedged between that and the steering wheel (is why the steering wheel is bent on the little tractor) and his grandson found him. He was 73 when it happened. He's 88 now.
> 
> ...





You tell Mr. Boswell that I tip my hat to him.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 10, 2011)

Mr. Boswell sounds like a heck of a man.

Although it also sounds like if the good Lord calls him home, he won't have any regrets either.  He has my prayers either way.



Makin' summer squash bread here.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2011)

HandgunHTR said:


> Mr. Boswell sounds like a heck of a man.
> 
> Although it also sounds like if the good Lord calls him home, he won't have any regrets either.  He has my prayers either way.
> 
> ...



Do you have a recipe listed for that?!?!


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 10, 2011)

I can post one if you wish.

I think I still owe you a recipe for the pie too.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2011)

HandgunHTR said:


> I can post one if you wish.
> 
> I think I still owe you a recipe for the pie too.


I do believe you are correct and I have squash that need something done with, I don't want all of it fried or stewed!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 10, 2011)

ya'll are making me hungry.
Thinking some fried deer backstrap, rice and gravy for supper tonight.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2011)

Keebs! I have the biggest urge to shoot that varmint in the very middle of your avatar pic. I also want to take out the two on either side of him while I`m at it...


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I do believe you are correct and I have squash that need something done with, I don't want all of it fried or stewed!!



*Summer Squash Pie*

Ingredients:

2 cups of cooked yellow squash
3/4 cup of sugar -or- 1/2 cup of honey
2 eggs
1 cup of evaporated milk
1 teaspoon of cinnamon
a dash of allspice (not actually in the recipe, I just added it)
1 unbaked pie crust (I used deep dish and still had a little left over)

Preheat the oven to 400 degrees.
In a blender, mix all the ingredients except the squash for 30 seconds. Add the squash and mix for 2-3 minutes.
Pour the mixture into the pie crust and place in the oven.
Cook at 400 for 10 minutes and then at 350 for 30-35 minutes.

**Just a note from me. I used the honey and cooked for 35 minutes at 350 (after the first 10 at 400). My pie turned out a little less firm than I would like. It could have been the fact I used a deep dish crust, the honey over the sugar or some extra water left over in the squash. Not sure. When I do it again I will make the cook times 15 and 40. 


*Summer Squash Bread:*

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/summer-squash-bread/detail.aspx


----------



## slip (Jul 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs! I have the biggest urge to shoot that varmint in the very middle of your avatar pic. I also want to take out the two on either side of him while I`m at it...



I wish you would.

Monkeys freak me out


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs! I have the biggest urge to shoot that varmint in the very middle of your avatar pic. I also want to take out the two on either side of him while I`m at it...


 Now Nic, look closer, you SURE you don't "recognize" any of them?!?!



HandgunHTR said:


> *Summer Squash Pie*
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> ...


 the pie is a gotta try for SURE!!  I'm not big on the different breads, but ya never know what you can do to a recipe to make it your own! Thanks!



slip said:


> I wish you would.
> 
> Monkeys freak me out


You? THe wild child??  I ain't believing it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Now Nic, look closer, you SURE you don't "recognize" any of them?!?!
> 
> 
> the pie is a gotta try for SURE!!  I'm not big on the different breads, but ya never know what you can do to a recipe to make it your own! Thanks!
> ...






Otis, Slip, Quack, Mr. Bradley, and Jeff C.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Otis, Slip, Quack, Mr. Bradley, and Jeff C.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Jul 10, 2011)

for Mr Boswell


----------



## slip (Jul 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You? THe wild child??  I ain't believing it!





Nicodemus said:


> Otis, Slip, Quack, Mr. Bradley, and Jeff C.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Otis, Slip, Quack, Mr. Bradley, and Jeff C.





Hooked On Quack said:


>





slip said:


>




Nailed it!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2011)

What's gwine on in heeyah??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's gwine on in heeyah??





Learnin` the identity of the Solid Gold dancers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2011)

nicodemus said:


> learnin` the identity of the solid gold dancers.  :d



oh lawdy!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Learnin` the identity of the Solid Gold dancers.



Well, as usual, Quack is the center of attention and in the middle of the dancers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, as usual, Quack is the center of attention and in the middle of the dancers.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



What? You are headlining the act! I got cut in the 2nd round.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> What? You are headlining the act! I got cut in the 2nd round.





They wouldn't let me wear my Cheekun Mask . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 10, 2011)

man, i am stuffed! Yes, i know it was totally unhealthy eating all that fried deer, gravy, rice, and bread, but lawd it was good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs! I have the biggest urge to shoot that varmint in the very middle of your avatar pic. I also want to take out the two on either side of him while I`m at it...
















You just gonna let the other two get away??

Evenin' Folks!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Otis, Slip, Quack, Mr. Bradley, and Jeff C.




Nevermind....let the other two go!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2011)

So have you SOWEGA folks been gettin a little more rain this weekend? or did my forecast flop??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So have you SOWEGA folks been gettin a little more rain this weekend? or did my forecast flop??



we got sure enough gully washer t'storms at the house here between 1 and 5pm both days. Sattered showers all the way to richland both days. The hunting leasein stewart county was surrounded by storm cells all weekend but got 0 rain.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2011)

Wangs, corn on da cob,(hot off the grill) celery stiks w/ ranch dip, cold beverage!!! 

Even managed to cut a donut or two on the lawnmower while grillin


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> we got sure enough gully washer t'storms at the house here between 1 and 5pm both days. Sattered showers all the way to richland both days. The hunting leasein stewart county was surrounded by storm cells all weekend but got 0 rain.



We got rain sometime after we got home but I couldn't tell ya when or how much cause the whole family slept through it. 

Miss you guys already.  Kudos to Bubbette for a most excellent dinner last night.  

Here's to disabled pigs and my tenderhearted self.  

Back to the daily grind.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 10, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> We got rain sometime after we got home but I couldn't tell ya when or how much cause the whole family slept through it.
> 
> Miss you guys already.  Kudos to Bubbette for a most excellent dinner last night.
> 
> ...



enjoyed the company as always. 
Yeah, not looking forward to the call week myself.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2011)

I've got cramps . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got cramps . . .




I know what that usually means


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So have you SOWEGA folks been gettin a little more rain this weekend? or did my forecast flop??


Got 1.5 today!!



Jeff C. said:


> Wangs, corn on da cob,(hot off the grill) celery stiks w/ ranch dip, cold beverage!!!
> 
> Even managed to cut a donut or two on the lawnmower while grillin






Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got cramps . . .


 
I'm outta here, calling it a night!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I know what that usually means




Yup . . .





Keebs said:


> Got 1.5 today!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





G'night Keebs, Dawn enjoyed her message last night!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Got 1.5 today!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good night Keebsy!!! 

1.5"


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 10, 2011)

I do preciate yalls thoughts n prayers for Mr Boswell. He's home for now, and I sat w/him for a while and we talked cows (He loves his cows!  ) made plans for the near future, etc. I hope it lifted his spirits.  He's doing better, though this has set him back a bit.  He'll be going to another hospital for awhile, to a Dr that has been treating him for years and knows him well, so thats a blessing. Just gonna be worried bout him, not bein able to visit at all.

Hope yall have a goodun.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I do preciate yalls thoughts n prayers for Mr Boswell. He's home for now, and I sat w/him for a while and we talked cows (He loves his cows!  ) made plans for the near future, etc. I hope it lifted his spirits.  He's doing better, though this has set him back a bit.  He'll be going to another hospital for awhile, to a Dr that has been treating him for years and knows him well, so thats a blessing. Just gonna be worried bout him, not bein able to visit at all.
> 
> Hope yall have a goodun.



Same to ya Snowy....he sounds like a tough ol feller, I wish him the best!!


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 10, 2011)

Old Hankus done had me busy today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Old Hankus done had me busy today.



 Good lookin work, Duke!!!


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Good lookin work, Duke!!!



Well thank you Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2011)

Take care folks!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 10, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Old Hankus done had me busy today.



Very Nice work, SD!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got cramps . . .



Try some Pamprin!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I do preciate yalls thoughts n prayers for Mr Boswell. He's home for now, and I sat w/him for a while and we talked cows (He loves his cows!  ) made plans for the near future, etc. I hope it lifted his spirits.  He's doing better, though this has set him back a bit.  He'll be going to another hospital for awhile, to a Dr that has been treating him for years and knows him well, so thats a blessing. Just gonna be worried bout him, not bein able to visit at all.
> 
> Hope yall have a goodun.



I hope Mr. Boswell feels better quickly!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Try some Pamprin!






Midol . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I hope Mr. Boswell feels better quickly!





X2!!  Sounds like one heckuva man!!


----------



## Otis (Jul 10, 2011)

fe fi fo fum


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2011)

Otis said:


> fe fi fo fum






I smell da blood of an ....................... IDJIT!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I smell da blood of an ....................... IDJIT!!



i spy a window licker!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i spy a window licker!






Ya short bus riding, helmet wearing, paint chip eating youngun, GO TO BED!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya short bus riding, helmet wearing, paint chip eating youngun, GO TO BED!!



go poke a grizzly bear with a stick


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya short bus riding, helmet wearing, paint chip eating youngun, GO TO BED!!


Easy there Quack!!.........If you ain't careful, I'm gonna have to call DFAC's out on ya!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> go poke a grizzly bear with a stick









RUTTNBUCK said:


> Easy there Quack!!.........If you ain't careful, I'm gonna have to call DFAC's out on ya!!






Would you PLEAZZZZZZE!!!  I'll pay you $$$$$!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 10, 2011)

my lil brother said he was gonna by a chainsaw and cut me up


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 10, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> go poke a grizzly bear with a stick


Seth you will go a lot further in this world if you learn to respect your elders


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> my lil brother said he was gonna by a chainsaw and cut me up





Tell him I'll buy it for him . . .


----------



## slip (Jul 10, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> my lil brother said he was gonna by a chainsaw and cut me up


Ill add $20 to that ....


Hooked On Quack said:


> Tell him I'll buy it for him . . .



 ... Never mind, ill hold my 20.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 10, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Seth you will go a lot further in this world if you learn to respect your elders



quacks just the basement cleaner


----------



## magoo (Jul 10, 2011)

This is starting to sound like a poker game or an auction!  Evnin' folks
or should I say mernin folks?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Seth you will go a lot further in this world if you learn to respect your elders





I mean really, come on Mitch.  The kid gets kicked outta school about once a month, gets put in "time out" here on GON, do YOU really think he's going to change the world when he grows up??

I'm thinking he'll start off in YDC in the next year, or so, then graduate into the Georgia penile system by 18.  To be followed by parole and then back to the big house again by age 25.

Are you seeing the developing pattern here??


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tell him I'll buy it for him . . .





slip said:


> Ill add $20 to that ....
> 
> 
> ... Never mind, ill hold my 20.



i have a chansaw and i have a crossbow 


chainsaw+crossbow=bad day very bad day for quack and moderatly bad day for slip cause hese cooler  that quack


----------



## magoo (Jul 10, 2011)

What now, Quacker Bashing?


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I mean really, come on Mitch.  The kid gets kicked outta school about once a month, gets put in "time out" here on GON, do YOU really think he's going to change the world when he grows up??
> 
> I'm thinking he'll start off in YDC in the next year, or so, then graduate into the Georgia penile system by 18.  To be followed by parole and then back to the big house again by age 25.
> 
> Are you seeing the developing pattern here??


im gonna be a game warden


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 10, 2011)

magoo said:


> What now, Quacker Bashing?



hi who are u im seth


----------



## magoo (Jul 10, 2011)

Parole Officer


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> hi who are u im seth





magoo said:


> Parole Officer





Seth, meet your new best friend!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 10, 2011)

magoo said:


> Parole Officer



quacks?


----------



## slip (Jul 10, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i have a chansaw and i have a crossbow
> 
> 
> chainsaw+crossbow=bad day very bad day for quack and moderatly bad day for slip cause hese cooler  that quack





Seth carter said:


> im gonna be a game warden



 Dont taze yo self.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 10, 2011)

slip said:


> Dont taze yo self.



aww ited be fun


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> im gonna be  a inmate.






There ya go!!!


----------



## magoo (Jul 10, 2011)

Not Quacks. Got this crystal ball, you fill it up more than Dorothy filled up the Wicked Witches, You better walk the line youngun.  By the way I always got Quacks Back.......Well most of the time. P.S. howdy Slipster!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There ya go!!!



if i beat u at twister will u pick on nick instead of me


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 11, 2011)

magoo said:


> Not Quacks. Got this crystal ball, you fill it up more than Dorothy filled up the Wicked Witches, You better walk the line youngun.  By the way I always got Quacks Back.......Well most of the time. P.S. howdy Slipster!



im not scared of wicked witches i have a super soaker


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> if i beat u at twister will u pick on nick instead of me






You must be at least 18 yrs of age to participate in Nekkid Twista.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2011)

magoo said:


> Not Quacks. Got this crystal ball, you fill it up more than Dorothy filled up the Wicked Witches, You better walk the line youngun.  By the way I always got Quacks Back.......Well most of the time. P.S. howdy Slipster!






Datz my dogggggg!!!


----------



## magoo (Jul 11, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> if i beat u at twister will u pick on nick instead of me



Is Nic here> Not.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You must be at least 18 yrs of age to participate in Nekkid Twista.



fishing tournament


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 11, 2011)

magoo said:


> Is Nic here> Not.



ile call in a mod strike!


----------



## magoo (Jul 11, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> fishing tournament



You better git rid of that pink rod and reel and get a real one if you gonna get offen the porch and play with  grown-ups.


----------



## slip (Jul 11, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> aww ited be fun


Yeah .... it would


magoo said:


> Not Quacks. Got this crystal ball, you fill it up more than Dorothy filled up the Wicked Witches, You better walk the line youngun.  By the way I always got Quacks Back.......Well most of the time. P.S. howdy Slipster!



Hey Magoo


----------



## magoo (Jul 11, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> ile call in a mod strike!



I'm ain't skeered of no mods.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 11, 2011)

magoo said:


> You better git rid of that pink rod and reel and get a real one if you gonna get offen the porch and play with  grown-ups.



my lil pink rode pulled in an 8 pounder


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 11, 2011)

magoo said:


> I'm ain't skeered of no mods.



ok a nick strike then


----------



## magoo (Jul 11, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> my lil pink rode pulled in an 8 pounder



Funny you should say that.  I really did  pull in a good cookin' size catfish on one of those lil dinky rods. Talk about fun stuff!  Kept on fishing with it that whole day.


----------



## magoo (Jul 11, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> ok a nick strike then



Now I'm gettin a little nervous.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 11, 2011)

magoo said:


> Funny you should say that.  I really did  pull in a good cookin' size catfish on one of those lil dinky rods. Talk about fun stuff!  Kept on fishing with it that whole day.


yea its fun to fish on those lil things i was using ine to catch bait a bass ate the little bream i was realing in


magoo said:


> Now I'm gettin a little nervous.


 ile give him a toothpick too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2011)

Dangit, I think I just broke both my knee caps on my desk while looking at a snake thread a cricket jumped on my leg . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> yea its fun to fish on those lil things i was using ine to catch bait a bass ate the little bream i was realing in
> ile give him a toothpick too





Seth, do you fish out of a boat, or on the shore??


----------



## slip (Jul 11, 2011)

magoo said:


> Funny you should say that.  I really did  pull in a good cookin' size catfish on one of those lil dinky rods. Talk about fun stuff!  Kept on fishing with it that whole day.



When i was like 6YO and we lived in FL i caught a shark with a scooby doo fishing rod.


now days .... couldnt catch a minnow with the best fishing rod man ever made ...


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seth, do you fish out of a boat, or on the shore??



depends on were im at


----------



## magoo (Jul 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit, I think I just broke both my knee caps on my desk while looking at a snake thread a cricket jumped on my leg . . .




Surprise, surprise huh


----------



## slip (Jul 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit, I think I just broke both my knee caps on my desk while looking at a snake thread a cricket jumped on my leg . . .



I had a moth try to get in bed with me last night ... ya know how the fludder around all crazy? .... nearly screamed.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 11, 2011)

magoo said:


> Surprise, surprise huh



i might give him a thumbtack


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 11, 2011)

slip said:


> I had a moth try to get in bed with me last night ... ya know how the fludder around all crazy? .... nearly screamed.



spider droping from the celeing  make me run


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> depends on were im at





You ought to try trolling a 3-4 finger bream for bass, I've caught some monsters like that.





magoo said:


> Surprise, surprise huh





That's what I get for wearing shorts to work!!  Couple of weeks ago I was outside starting a pump and a frog jumped on my leg, I just knew I'd been struck by a snake!


----------



## magoo (Jul 11, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> depends on were im at



no duh///////////// If you're in a boat you fish fromaboat,if you're on the bank............Oh never mind, thats too complicated  to splain.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2011)

slip said:


> I had a moth try to get in bed with me last night ... ya know how the fludder around all crazy? .... nearly screamed.






Come on now, "nearly" ???


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 11, 2011)

magoo said:


> no duh///////////// If you're in a boat you fish fromaboat,if you're on the bank............Oh never mind, thats too complicated  to splain.



if i havea boat in the pond im at i fish from a boat


----------



## magoo (Jul 11, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> if i havea boat in the pond im at i fish from a boat



Dangit boy, now you makin' sense.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 11, 2011)

magoo said:


> Dangit boy, now you makin' sense.



ive caught my biggest fish from a little tin boat with half a paddle


----------



## slip (Jul 11, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> spider droping from the celeing  make me run


Thats my fear ... spiders.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on now, "nearly" ???


Well ... i didnt wake anybody else up so ... it didnt happen.


magoo said:


> Dangit boy, now you makin' sense.



Dont count on that to happen very often


----------



## magoo (Jul 11, 2011)

I've gotta serious question.  How do you boys not show up on my screen as " users viewing this thread" when I know you're there?  Never  have been able to figure that out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2011)

magoo said:


> I've gotta serious question.  How do you boys not show up on my screen as " users viewing this thread" when I know you're there?  Never  have been able to figure that out.





Go to User CP (top left corner) and click on the "invisible mode", not real sure why some do this??


----------



## magoo (Jul 11, 2011)

I gotta crash for the night ya'll guys. Been just loads of fun. But this ole man gots to have some rest.  Ya'll keep them bicycles off the streets. Later. 
Mike


----------



## magoo (Jul 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go to User CP (top left corner) and click on the "invisible mode", not real sure why some do this??



Thanks Quack.  Probly won't do it, I just wondered how it was done, Slip probably invented it.  He don't ever want folks to know he's there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2011)

magoo said:


> I gotta crash for the night ya'll guys. Been just loads of fun. But this ole man gots to have some rest.  Ya'll keep them bicycles off the streets. Later.
> Mike





See ya Mike, thanks for the company!!


----------



## slip (Jul 11, 2011)

magoo said:


> I've gotta serious question.  How do you boys not show up on my screen as " users viewing this thread" when I know you're there?  Never  have been able to figure that out.


We're just ninjas.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Go to User CP (top left corner) and click on the "invisible mode", not real sure why some do this??


Because we're ninjas .....


magoo said:


> I gotta crash for the night ya'll guys. Been just loads of fun. But this ole man gots to have some rest.  Ya'll keep them bicycles off the streets. Later.
> Mike


Funny you say that ... was walking the dogs last night and shined the flash light down the street (gotta watch for stray dogs...) and saw a dude on a bike .... then heard him wreck it ... felt kinda bad because i couldnt stop laughing not at him really, but just ... how do you crash a bike when your the only one on the flat road?

Oh yeah, sorry .... G'night.


magoo said:


> Thanks Quack.  Probly won't do it, I just wondered how it was done, Slip probably invented it.  He don't ever want folks to know he's there.



Well i invented being a ninja so .... yeah, i invented it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2011)

slip said:


> We're just ninjas.
> 
> Because we're ninjas .....
> 
> ...





Okay okay, so you're a ninja . . .


Did he face plant, or holler when he crashed??  Bet he was crunk!!


My Mom always told me, if someone were to hold a gun to my head and said if you laugh I'll shoot ya, I'd be dead.

Remind me to tell you about the time my brother and I couldn't stop laughing at our Uncle's funeral . . .

We were laughing so hard folks thought we were crying.


----------



## slip (Jul 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay okay, so you're a ninja . . .
> 
> 
> Did he face plant, or holler when he crashed??  Bet he was crunk!!
> ...





I dunno, it was dark so i didnt see him, just heard metal on cement right after seeing him with the light. Then i think he ran back to his house? ... I think maybe when i shined the light looking for dogs it blinded him and he hit something? dunno. But he is like my age so i dont feel too bad, wasnt a little kid or nothing. Then i just busted out belly laughing.


There are some really bad times to break out into a uncontrollable laugh, and i think i've found most of them ... but not a funeral Guess yall really did put the fun in funeral


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2011)

slip said:


> I dunno, it was dark so i didnt see him, just heard metal on cement right after seeing him with the light. Then i think he ran back to his house? ... I think maybe when i shined the light looking for dogs it blinded him and he hit something? dunno. But he is like my age so i dont feel too bad, wasnt a little kid or nothing. Then i just busted out belly laughing.
> 
> 
> There are some really bad times to break out into a uncontrollable laugh, and i think i've found most of them ... but not a funeral Guess yall really did put the fun in funeral





This happened a couple years ago, man you talking about embarassing.


----------



## slip (Jul 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This happened a couple years ago, man you talking about embarassing.



 i bet.


Heres one to leave you with.
A few years ago i was riding my bike and a guy i knew was coming down the street in his jeep, i was right infront of his drive way so i decided not to move and play "chicken" ... well i let him get about 5 feet infront of me (he was just barely rolling ...) before i turned the handle bars really sharp to go past him ... but i was going too slow and landed right on my face. He jumped out of the jeep and was rolling laughing .... after i felt for my nose and all my teeth i was laughing too  Felt like a idiot since everyone on the street was there ... but it was funny.


Ok ... night everyone.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2011)

Monday came in the door.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 11, 2011)

Good Morning to you Gobblin.  

Happy Monday to all of you out there on this hot Muggy Morning.  I got a few drops of rain last night and don't you know it, only 2 miles away it rained 2" in less than an hour and flooded some streets.  Talk about having "spotty showers".


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Monday came in the door.





'Moanin!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to you Gobblin.
> 
> Happy Monday to all of you out there on this hot Muggy Morning.  I got a few drops of rain last night and don't you know it, only 2 miles away it rained 2" in less than an hour and flooded some streets.  Talk about having "spotty showers".





Hiya Mike!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2011)

morning Quack and EE

yeap those showers have me nervous as I need to cut down a hay field


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 11, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I do preciate yalls thoughts n prayers for Mr Boswell. He's home for now, and I sat w/him for a while and we talked cows (He loves his cows!  ) made plans for the near future, etc. I hope it lifted his spirits.  He's doing better, though this has set him back a bit.  He'll be going to another hospital for awhile, to a Dr that has been treating him for years and knows him well, so thats a blessing. Just gonna be worried bout him, not bein able to visit at all.
> 
> Hope yall have a goodun.



Snowy, sounds like Mr. Boswell is someone that we would all enjoy being around.  He sounds like a really tough man that has had his share of problems along the way.  I sure hate it that he had to endure this situation.  He is very fortunate to have you there to lift his spirits and I think that you are probably the best medicine for him.  I hope that he continues to get better and I will be sending up a Prayer on his behalf.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit, I think I just broke both my knee caps on my desk while looking at a snake thread a cricket jumped on my leg . . .



Moaning back at you Quack.  Are you saying that those crickets that I let go in your office recently finally got you to moving faster ???   

Quack, how about I trade you my right knee-cap for one of your banged up ones?  I always take my annual vacation week beginning next week and go down to my place in Florida and play golf all week.  Heck, the side of my right knee feels like it has an ice-pick rammed through it and for the past five days now it hurts like crazy with every step.  I can't play golf this way and I guess that I may have a restful vacation week instead. Right now, I am limping worse than Walter Brennan in the old days of the "Real McCoys".  Oh, and by the way, since I can't play golf now, can I borrow one of those Hawt women of yours for the week because that might be the only way for me to have a decent time.  Just asking!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Moaning back at you Quack.  Are you saying that those crickets that I let go in your office recently finally got you to moving faster ???





No, they got me hobbling, both knees are bruised!!


When you wanna come over and go fishing??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No, they got me hobbling, both knees are bruised!!
> 
> 
> When you wanna come over and go fishing??



Did you hurt the furniture when you hit your knees?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No, they got me hobbling, both knees are bruised!!
> 
> 
> When you wanna come over and go fishing??



You mean that you got fishes too ???  I would love to come over and go fishing sometime soon and maybe catch one of those 23 lb bass that you got over there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Moaning back at you Quack.  Are you saying that those crickets that I let go in your office recently finally got you to moving faster ???
> 
> Quack, how about I trade you my right knee-cap for one of your banged up ones?  I always take my annual vacation week beginning next week and go down to my place in Florida and play golf all week.  Heck, the side of my right knee feels like it has an ice-pick rammed through it and for the past five days now it hurts like crazy with every step.  I can't play golf this way and I guess that I may have a restful vacation week instead. Right now, I am limping worse than Walter Brennan in the old days of the "Real McCoys".  Oh, and by the way, since I can't play golf now, can I borrow one of those Hawt women of yours for the week because that might be the only way for me to have a decent time.  Just asking!!!!




Sure, take your pick!!!




gobbleinwoods said:


> Did you hurt the furniture when you hit your knees?





This is an OLD desk hand built with 3" X 12" heart pine slabs, it didn't budge . . .


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 11, 2011)

Morning folks!  Hope everyone had a good 4th o July weekend! Finally back at work....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2011)

grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Morning folks!  Hope everyone had a good 4th o July weekend! Finally back at work....



Same here except I don't start back to work til noon.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2011)

When and if that knucklehead Seth gets here, tell him he hasn`t had his neck wrung yet. But, it`s comin`.  

Blamin` me for something I didn`t do...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2011)

Good Monday morning to ya'll (sigh), where did my weekend go so fast?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> When and if that knucklehead Seth gets here, tell him he hasn`t had his neck wrung yet. But, it`s comin`.
> 
> Blamin` me for something I didn`t do...





BAN him Nic!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> grrrrrrrrrrr






Whatzamattersugabritches??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> When and if that knucklehead Seth gets here, tell him he hasn`t had his neck wrung yet. But, it`s comin`.
> 
> Blamin` me for something I didn`t do...



That alone should be worth a point or two.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2011)

Good morning Keebalicious!!  Hope you and your family are feeling better . . . you sure sounded like it the other night . .



Just got off work, fixing to fry up some slab bacon, eggs, pancakes, stone ground grits with cheeze, and biscuits for the wife and crash.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning Keebalicious!!  Hope you and your family are feeling better . . . you sure sounded like it the other night . .
> 
> 
> 
> Just got off work, fixing to fry up some slab bacon, eggs, pancakes, stone ground grits with cheeze, and biscuits for the wife and crash.





Sounds good! I just got done with this.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I do preciate yalls thoughts n prayers for Mr Boswell. He's home for now, and I sat w/him for a while and we talked cows (He loves his cows!  ) made plans for the near future, etc. I hope it lifted his spirits.  He's doing better, though this has set him back a bit.  He'll be going to another hospital for awhile, to a Dr that has been treating him for years and knows him well, so thats a blessing. Just gonna be worried bout him, not bein able to visit at all.
> 
> Hope yall have a goodun.


Thoughts & prayers for him and you Snowy!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Monday came in the door.


 And I had it DOUBLE bolted shut!!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to you Gobblin.
> 
> Happy Monday to all of you out there on this hot Muggy Morning.  I got a few drops of rain last night and don't you know it, only 2 miles away it rained 2" in less than an hour and flooded some streets.  Talk about having "spotty showers".


 Morning EE!



gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Quack and EE
> 
> yeap those showers have me nervous as I need to cut down a hay field


Hhhhmmm, how far you from me?  Horse or cow hay? round or square bales..........  I don't know of any that have cut their first cutting that wasn't irrigated down this way........ it's gonna be a ROUGH year here for hay!



BBQBOSS said:


> Morning folks!  Hope everyone had a good 4th o July weekend! Finally back at work....






Miguel Cervantes said:


> grrrrrrrrrrr


  



boneboy96 said:


> Same here except I don't start back to work til noon.


I'd still be asleep then!



Nicodemus said:


> When and if that knucklehead Seth gets here, tell him he hasn`t had his neck wrung yet. But, it`s comin`.
> 
> Blamin` me for something I didn`t do...


 Choot'em Nic, CHOOT'EM!!! 



mudracing101 said:


> Good Monday morning to ya'll (sigh), where did my weekend go so fast?


 I know da feeling!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning Keebalicious!!  Hope you and your family are feeling better . . . you sure sounded like it the other night . .
> Just got off work, fixing to fry up some slab bacon, eggs, pancakes, stone ground grits with cheeze, and biscuits for the wife and crash.


 



Nicodemus said:


> Sounds good! I just got done with this.


 If ya ain't gonna share, don't show it!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 11, 2011)

Morning, babes and bro's!
Day one of a call week......


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, babes and bro's!
> Day one of a call week......


 Think positive!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 11, 2011)

sorry nick it was a stern warning i got from u about an avatar not an infraction i sorry nick


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello folks!!! Happy Monday....if that's possible


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> sorry nick it was a stern warning i got from u about an avatar not an infraction i sorry nick





I`ll let it slide this time, but it`s gonna cost you about a weeks worth of work. I need some more land broke for a new garden.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello folks!!! _*Happy Monday*_....if that's possible



Is that what is called an "oxymoron"?  



Nicodemus said:


> I`ll let it slide this time, but it`s gonna cost you about a weeks worth of work. I need some more land broke for a new garden.


 whatcha planting?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 11, 2011)

Mornin Yall 

Hawt hawt hawt  But we got the big barn cleaned and ready to start on the milkin stall


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 11, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall
> 
> Hawt hawt hawt  But we got the big barn cleaned and ready to start on the milkin stall



No kidding, Snowy!
My glasses fog up as soon as i walk outside. It is so humid and the heat index is supposed to be over 100 degrees every day this week.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall
> 
> Hawt hawt hawt  But we got the big barn cleaned and ready to start on the milkin stall


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2011)

Was i the only one that didnt get rain this weekend? I think it rained to the north south, east and west of us,, just not on top of us.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Is that what is called an "oxymoron"?
> 
> 
> whatcha planting?






Ain`t decided yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Is that what is called an "oxymoron"?
> 
> 
> whatcha planting?



Kind of seems to fit doesn't it?



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall
> 
> Hawt hawt hawt  But we got the big barn cleaned and ready to start on the milkin stall




Nice and cool here 



rhbama3 said:


> No kidding, Snowy!
> My glasses fog up as soon as i walk outside. It is so humid and the heat index is supposed to be over 100 degrees every day this week.



My eyeballs are sweatin



mudracing101 said:


> Was i the only one that didnt get rain this weekend? I think it rained to the north south, east and west of us,, just not on top of us.



Well....if it didn't come from above I believe you!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2011)

Alright...I got too much STUFF on the list today.

Y'all have a good'un and try to stay cool....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Was i the only one that didnt get rain this weekend? I think it rained to the north south, east and west of us,, just not on top of us.


 I'm usually in dat boat, but I got 1.5" yesterday!!



Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t decided yet.


 get busy planning!!



Jeff C. said:


> Kind of seems to fit doesn't it?
> 
> _*Nice and cool here My eyeballs are sweatin*_


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm usually in dat boat, but I got 1.5" yesterday!!
> 
> 
> get busy planning!!



Should a sent me some, sounds like Jeff could be a politician


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Should a sent me some, sounds like Jeff could be a politician


From the looks of the radar, I honestly thought most of Tift Co. got some........ must have ~just~ missed you! I sowwy!
 He'd be a good'un!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No kidding, Snowy!
> My glasses fog up as soon as i walk outside. It is so humid and the heat index is supposed to be over 100 degrees every day this week.


I know!!! My sunglasses fog up when we walk outside, then again when we get in the truck  


Keebs said:


>


Mornin Sista! 


mudracing101 said:


> Was i the only one that didnt get rain this weekend? I think it rained to the north south, east and west of us,, just not on top of us.


We got some  


Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t decided yet.


Get plannin  

Gettin our fall garden planned out, and a few odds and ends we can get planted in the next few weeks 


Jeff C. said:


> Kind of seems to fit doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 11, 2011)

mornin all


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I know!!! My sunglasses fog up when we walk outside, then again when we get in the truck
> 
> Mornin Sista!
> 
> ...



I've already "tweaked" my next years garden, but now I need to decide on THIS years Fall garden!



Seth carter said:


> mornin all


Hey truble1!


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 11, 2011)

Afternoon  Hope yall had a good weekend


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Afternoon  Hope yall had a good weekend



What's a weekend?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 11, 2011)

OK....so the 1st day back to work from vacation definitely bites.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2011)

HERE is where I find the report from your massage?!?!?!

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6111142&postcount=36


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> From the looks of the radar, I honestly thought most of Tift Co. got some........ must have ~just~ missed you! I sowwy!
> He'd be a good'un!


Not at my house


SnowHunter said:


> We got some


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> HERE is where I find the report from your massage?!?!?!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6111142&postcount=36



It was in the wee hours of the morning...   I must have been on the wrong post at the time!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> It was in the wee hours of the morning...   I must have been on the wrong post at the time!


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 11, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> It was in the wee hours of the morning...   I must have been on the wrong post at the time!



Momma always said...nothin good happens after midnight


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Momma always said...nothin good happens after midnight






Richard Pryor used to say that's when the fun began!!


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Richard Pryor used to say that's when the fun began!!



 Yep...Richard Pryor was good at sharin wisdom like that.  A guy that I used to rake straw with on grandpas farm told me that if I was a black guy for one Sat night I'd never want to be white again...still waiting to test that one


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Yep...Richard Pryor was good at sharin wisdom like that.  A guy that I used to rake straw with on grandpas farm told me that if I was a black guy for one Sat night I'd never want to be white again...still waiting to test that one






I think Ambassadeer did . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> From the looks of the radar, I honestly thought most of Tift Co. got some........ must have ~just~ missed you! I sowwy!
> He'd be a good'un!



Well I have hay on the ground.  I am hoping that it does not rain for the next two days.  Then it can come and get it growing again.


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think Ambassadeer did . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well I have hay on the ground.  I am hoping that it does not rain for the next two days.  Then it can come and get it growing again.


Have ya "fluffed it" yet?


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Have ya "fluffed it" yet?





I   " fluffed" da covers over Dawn this moanin!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 11, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> OK....so the 1st day back to work from vacation definitely bites.


I'm sure that cuts in on your massage and sky diving stawking time. 


Keebs said:


> Have ya "fluffed it" yet?


How do you fluff grass?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Have ya "fluffed it" yet?



I fluffed my rear after sitting for several hours this morning.  Nope on the hay.  Started cutting as soon as the morning chores were done and the dew was gone about 10 and finished at 1:30.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm sure that cuts in on your massage and sky diving stawking time.
> 
> How do you fluff grass?



With a tedder.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm sure that cuts in on your massage and sky diving stawking time.
> 
> How do you fluff grass?



x2


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm sure that cuts in on your massage and sky diving stawking time.
> 
> How do you fluff grass?





Seth carter said:


> x2



Dang city slickers. I can tell y'all never bailed and stacked hay...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I   " fluffed" da covers over Dawn this moanin!!!


 poor Dawn!!!



rhbama3 said:


> I'm sure that cuts in on your massage and sky diving stawking time.
> 
> How do you fluff grass?


It's like a "rake" sorta, but it "fluffs" it so it dries better, ain't good to bale wet hay!


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I   " fluffed" da covers over Dawn this moanin!!!



Glad to hear that's not only reserved for the DOG


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang city slickers. I can tell y'all never bailed and stacked hay...





If I never look at another square bale again, I`ll die fairly happy. 

But, if Keebs needs help, I reckon I`ll go help her. Hopefully, she`ll be gettin` round bales.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang city slickers. I can tell y'all never bailed and stacked hay...


stacken it in the hay barn on a day like today?!?!  Ain't no way I could do it now!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm out , see yall


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang city slickers. I can tell y'all never bailed and stacked hay...



you say that like its a bad thing.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> If I never look at another square bale again, I`ll die fairly happy.
> 
> But, if Keebs needs help, I reckon I`ll go help her. Hopefully, she`ll be gettin` round bales.


 Yep, only the BIG round rolls at that, I don't mess with the square ones except as a last resort!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2011)

Hayyyy!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang city slickers. I can tell y'all never bailed and stacked hay...





Nicodemus said:


> If I never look at another square bale again, I`ll die fairly happy.
> 
> But, if Keebs needs help, I reckon I`ll go help her. Hopefully, she`ll be gettin` round bales.






Spent many a summer slangin square bales on a wagon, then stacking 'em in a barn.  Good work out, but Lawd you'd scratch yoself to death!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2011)

City slicker or not....I've stacked a few in my pawpaw's '48 Ford F1  and then the barn


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hayyyy!!!






Hiya Chief!!  I'm guessing Jared has made grandpa a millionare by now!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Chief!!  I'm guessing Jared has made grandpa a millionare by now!!



 Hey there Mr Quackness

Believe it or not Grandpa is a coin collector, prolly got $30,000.00 worth layin around the house

He better hope Jared don't find his stash, or his luggage will be HEAVY comin home


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2011)

Square bailing hay.....where every 10 year old who can reach the pedals of the pick up learns to drive.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Square bailing hay.....where every 10 year old who can reach the pedals of the pick up learns to drive.



10-4, until he get's big enough to throw'em


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey there Mr Quackness
> 
> Believe it or not Grandpa is a coin collector, prolly got $30,000.00 worth layin around the house
> 
> He better hope Jared don't find his stash, or his luggage will be HEAVY comin home




Jared gonna drive that Ferrari home!!!





gobbleinwoods said:


> Square bailing hay.....where every 10 year old who can reach the pedals of the pick up learns to drive.






Ain't dat da tooth!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Otis (Jul 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 11, 2011)

arrgghhh!!!!!!!
Bubbette bought italian CHICKEN sausage at publix by mistake. Not sure this mustard is gonna be spicy enough to cover up the taste!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 11, 2011)

Bama,

Yall stick a pig on the grill!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 11, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> Bama,
> 
> Yall stick a pig on the grill!



If i had some thawed out, i sure would! This stuff smells weird....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jared gonna drive that Ferrari home!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lawd, I hope not I'd like to drive it just once 



Otis said:


>


































 



rhbama3 said:


> arrgghhh!!!!!!!
> Bubbette bought italian CHICKEN sausage at publix by mistake. Not sure this mustard is gonna be spicy enough to cover up the taste!




That's gonna be hard to swallow


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jul 11, 2011)

Look at you all go.  Am I the only that worked today?  I am gone 24 hrs and there are 4 extra pages since I left.  

I cannot go back and read all of that to catch up before I have to go to bed and do it all over again tomorrow.  Not fair I tell ya!  

I want some play time, too.


----------



## Otis (Jul 11, 2011)

_who wantz 2 sang wit mi???_


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> stacken it in the hay barn on a day like today?!?!  Ain't no way I could do it now!


We unstacked and restacked today  Course, its easy w/the tractor  



gobbleinwoods said:


> Square bailing hay.....where every 10 year old who can reach the pedals of the pick up learns to drive.





Hi Yall!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 11, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Look at you all go.  Am I the only that worked today?  I am gone 24 hrs and there are 4 extra pages since I left.
> 
> I cannot go back and read all of that to catch up before I have to go to bed and do it all over again tomorrow.  Not fair I tell ya!
> 
> I want some play time, too.



wanna italian chciken sausage? There ain't enough spicy mustard in the world to save these things. 
toast and spiced pears on deck....


----------



## Otis (Jul 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> wanna italian chciken sausage? There ain't enough spicy mustard in the world to save these things.
> toast and spiced pears on deck....


 
<DD>By the light (not the dark but the light)</DD><DD>Of the silvery moon (not the sun but the moon)</DD><DD>I wanna spoon (not croon, but spoon)</DD><DD>To my honey I'll croon love's tune</DD><DD>Honey moon, honey moon, honey moon</DD><DD>Keep a-shinin' in June</DD><DD>Your silv'ry beams will bring love's dreams</DD><DD>We'll be cuddlin' soon</DD><DD>By the silvery moon</DD><DD>The silv'ry moon... </DD><DD></DD>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 11, 2011)

Otis said:


> <DD>By the light (not the dark but the light)</DD><DD>Of the silvery moon (not the sun but the moon)</DD><DD>I wanna spoon (not croon, but spoon)</DD><DD>To my honey I'll croon love's tune</DD><DD>Honey moon, honey moon, honey moon</DD><DD>Keep a-shinin' in June</DD><DD>Your silv'ry beams will bring love's dreams</DD><DD>We'll be cuddlin' soon</DD><DD>By the silvery moon</DD><DD>The silv'ry moon... </DD><DD></DD>



Sorry, Otis. You're not my type.


----------



## Otis (Jul 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, Otis. You're not my type.


 

Earth angel, earth angel
Will you be mine?
My darling dear
Love you all the time
I'm just a fool
A fool in love with you
Earth angel, earth angel
The one I adore
Love you forever and ever more
I'm just a fool
A fool in love with you
I fell for you and I knew
The vision of your love-loveliness
I hoped and I pray that someday
I'll be the vision of your hap-happiness oh, oh, oh, OH!
Earth angel, earth angel
Please be mine
My darling dear
Love you all the time
I'm just a fool
A fool in love with you-ou-ou
I fell for you and I knew
The vision of your loveliness
I hope and pray that someday
That I'll be the vision of your happiness
oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh , oh, oh, oh
Earth angel, earth angel
Please be mine
My darling dear
Love you all the time
I'm just a fool
A fool in love with you-ou (you, you, you)


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> We unstacked and restacked today  Course, its easy w/the tractor
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HI Schmooo!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 11, 2011)

Mom has been looking into our family history on line for a few years right .... someone e-mails her today and is asking if she knows anything about XXXX part of the family ... turns out this man lives on "our" family land in a 100 year old (restored) house on 36 acres ... and its for sale way up in the WV mountains.  


He wanted to know if she had any info about XXXX to go with the history of the house when they go to sell. Told mom i would go ahead and pack my bags.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jul 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> wanna italian chciken sausage? There ain't enough spicy mustard in the world to save these things.
> toast and spiced pears on deck....



No thanks.  Made us a meatloaf tonight!  Yum!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jul 11, 2011)

slip said:


> Mom has been looking into our family history on line for a few years right .... someone e-mails her today and is asking if she knows anything about XXXX part of the family ... turns out this man lives on "our" family land in a 100 year old (restored) house on 36 acres ... and its for sale way up in the WV mountains.
> 
> 
> He wanted to know if she had any info about XXXX to go with the history of the house when they go to sell. Told mom i would go ahead and pack my bags.



How cool!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 11, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> We unstacked and restacked today  Course, its easy w/the tractor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



snowy


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow slow night!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 11, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Wow slow night!


Hey Snowy!!......For Mr. Boswell!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!......For Mr. Boswell!!



Hey Mitch 

Thanks  He's in Augusta, so they should get him figured out and they know how to care for him, instead of yankin him around like they did at the ER.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 11, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch
> 
> Thanks  He's in Augusta, so they should get him figured out and they know how to care for him, instead of yankin him around like they did at the ER.


Good deal!!.........I'm sure y'all will have power to that barn soon!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good deal!!.........I'm sure y'all will have power to that barn soon!!





danged phone   

We lit 'er up this evenin, dang what a sight   Should have chicks, brooders, feed and the milkin area all out of the yard/carport and into the barn by the end of the week


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 11, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> danged phone
> 
> We lit 'er up this evenin, dang what a sight   Should have chicks, brooders, feed and the milkin area all out of the yard/carport and into the barn by the end of the week


 I got one of them Danged smart phones too!!...........Flippin thing thinks it is smarter than me, and changes my words for me!!

Time to stumble off to bed!!


----------



## magoo (Jul 11, 2011)

Anybody still up?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 12, 2011)

magoo said:


> Anybody still up?



Yup....where'd ya go?


----------



## magoo (Jul 12, 2011)

Took a shower, but here i is now.


----------



## magoo (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 12, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch
> 
> Thanks  He's in Augusta, so they should get him figured out and they know how to care for him, instead of yankin him around like they did at the ER.



Good Morning Snowy.  Just wondered which hospital that Mr. Boswell is in here in Augusta.  Does he have any other family members with him while he is in the hospital here?  It is obvious that you care a lot for him and he is fortunate to have you on his side.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 12, 2011)

Good Morning my fellow drivelers.  Word is that yesterday was cool compared to what today is going to bring.  The forecast for today is for a possibility of "blisters on your Popsicles" so be careful in this heat and do your best to stay hydrated.  I am just trying to do my part in "cooling your brains and bodies" as much as possible.  I hope that this helps a little.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2011)

Mernin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2011)

Mornin'  EE and MC

a fresh pot of coffee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 12, 2011)

Morning Gobblin.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 12, 2011)

To my Good Friend, Bama...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................This is what you need.  I think that you should become friends with this poster.  You might need a big trailer though !!!!    

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=629708


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 12, 2011)

Quack, is this you while you are sleeping....eerr, I mean working on the job ???  It does have a certain resemblance, just saying !!!    

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=629733


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2011)

Good morning ya'll , still waiting on this thing they call rain. Not a drop yet, gonna have to run the sprinklers tonight. I've been holding off, but i've almost killed two tomato plants.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 12, 2011)

Good morning all.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning my fellow drivelers.  Word is that yesterday was cool compared to what today is going to bring.  The forecast for today is for a possibility of "blisters on your Popsicles" so be careful in this heat and do your best to stay hydrated.  I am just trying to do my part in "cooling your brains and bodies" as much as possible.  I hope that this helps a little.


You are too cool


boneboy96 said:


> Good morning all.



Morning sir


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2011)

Mornin' peoples!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' peoples!!!



Mornin Jeffro, Grandpa wouldnt have a lil loose change laying round the house i could borrow does he?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2011)

Howdy folks!!   How yalls's is today???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Jeffro, Grandpa wouldnt have a lil loose change laying round the house i could borrow does he?



Mernin Mudd......more than likely, he knows his coins


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Howdy folks!!   How yalls's is today???



Mornin boss.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2011)

morning, people!
Gotta run and get some blood work drawn for my annual physical. It sux not being able to drink a cup of coffee right now. See ya'll later!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 12, 2011)

Mornin Yall!! Up n at em! 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Snowy.  Just wondered which hospital that Mr. Boswell is in here in Augusta.  Does he have any other family members with him while he is in the hospital here?  It is obvious that you care a lot for him and he is fortunate to have you on his side.



Mornin Mike! He's at the VA Hospital. Don't think anyones with him, though. Think we're gonna try and swing a visit if he'll be there a while. I hope they can fix the damage done to his back.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2011)

Mornin!

Hey Mud?  Dang man, I got another 3.5/10th's last night!  If'n you loose them mater plants, check your phone, I'll send ya what I'm growing................


----------



## magoo (Jul 12, 2011)

Mernin ever'body. Havin my first cup with ya'lles


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2011)

magoo said:


> Mernin ever'body. Havin my first cup with ya'lles


 <--- coffee


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2011)

Well....lemme go see if I can work up a good sweat.  

Catch y'all later.....stay cool


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Well....lemme go see if I can work up a good sweat.
> 
> Catch y'all later.....stay cool


 Be careful out there, it's gonna be a rough one!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!! Up n at em!
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin Mike! He's at the VA Hospital. Don't think anyones with him, though. Think we're gonna try and swing a visit if he'll be there a while. I hope they can fix the damage done to his back.


Mornin


Keebs said:


> Mornin!
> 
> Hey Mud?  Dang man, I got another 3.5/10th's last night!  If'n you loose them mater plants, check your phone, I'll send ya what I'm growing................


I must have an invisible force field over my house It'll rain one day.  I have plenty of tomato's though , thanks anyway , My wife put up abunch of stewed tomato's and 12 jars of Salsa yesterday. Got jars of pickles and pickled okra, she did good Now if you want to put Big bertha on some butter bread with some bacon, call me i'll be there


Jeff C. said:


> Well....lemme go see if I can work up a good sweat.
> 
> Catch y'all later.....stay cool



Take er easy Jeff.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!! Up n at em!
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin Mike! He's at the VA Hospital. Don't think anyones with him, though. Think we're gonna try and swing a visit if he'll be there a while. I hope they can fix the damage done to his back.


Snowy, I sure hope they can repair the damage from the ER!!!  



mudracing101 said:


> Mornin
> 
> I must have an invisible force field over my house It'll rain one day.  I have plenty of tomato's though , thanks anyway , My wife put up abunch of stewed tomato's and 12 jars of Salsa yesterday. Got jars of pickles and pickled okra, she did good Now if you want to put Big bertha on some butter bread with some bacon, call me i'll be there
> 
> ...


 you ain't hurtin one bit!!!  Now, tell me how she did her okra, I'm the only one that eats it, so I won't have to put much up........... 
QUIT, you're KILLING ME!!


----------



## magoo (Jul 12, 2011)

How bout Big Bertha, bacon, lettuce, and a good slice of Vidalia onion?  For breakfast, even!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2011)

magoo said:


> How bout Big Bertha, bacon, lettuce, and a good slice of Vidalia onion?  For breakfast, even!


Tomato pie is good for breakfast too!


----------



## magoo (Jul 12, 2011)

Don't think I ever even heared of mater pie. How's it made??


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 12, 2011)

Dagnabit, yall makin me hawngry


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Snowy, I sure hope they can repair the damage from the ER!!!
> 
> 
> you ain't hurtin one bit!!!  Now, tell me how she did her okra, I'm the only one that eats it, so I won't have to put much up...........
> QUIT, you're KILLING ME!!



She had a pack of full of ingrediants and it had the instructions, i just hope they have a lil bite to em. She put a lil bit of our peppers in there for heat. Then water bathed em. I'm not sure where she got the recipe, she bought it with the cannin supply's. Let me eat some and then i'll let you know for sure. Now the salsa.... mmmmmm all that was from the garden, and its on time. She got that off the internet. I'd send you pics of that but i'm sure you know what a jar of salsa looks like and i've prob. run your bill up enough


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2011)

magoo said:


> Don't think I ever even heared of mater pie. How's it made??


EASY!!

1 deep dish pie crust - browned
about 3 med mater's (or one Big Bertha!)
1 med onion
6 slices bacon (or 1/2 jar hormel bacon bits)
1 cup mayo
1/4 tsp pepper
1 cup cheddar cheese (I have tried different cheeses, up to you which one ya like!)

Peel & chop/slice maters into pan, layer onion over that, mix pepper, bacon & mayo together, slather over mater & onion, top with cheese.  cook on 350 for maybe 15/20 min's, just to melt the cheese good..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> EASY!!
> 
> 1 deep dish pie crust - browned
> about 3 med mater's (or one Big Bertha!)
> ...



Sounds good, i'll try it , but good lawd what you feedin them tomato's


----------



## magoo (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Keebs, that does sound good. Gotta try that one. And my wife says I never learn anything on here! That'll show her.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Dagnabit, yall makin me hawngry


 I've had your cookin, I know you have *something* good around there to eat!



mudracing101 said:


> She had a pack of full of ingrediants and it had the instructions, i just hope they have a lil bite to em. She put a lil bit of our peppers in there for heat. Then water bathed em. I'm not sure where she got the recipe, she bought it with the cannin supply's. Let me eat some and then i'll let you know for sure. Now the salsa.... mmmmmm all that was from the garden, and its on time. She got that off the internet. I'd send you pics of that but i'm sure you know what a jar of salsa looks like and i've prob. run your bill up enough


1 - find out the name for the okra, I haven't seen that in the packet!
2 - I did my salsa from the packet like I did the Kosher pickles!
3 - I got smart, I have the unlimited talk & text now!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2011)

took longer to drive there than it did to get the questionaire filled out, blood drawn, and blood pressure checked. 
Where's my coffee?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> took longer to drive there than it did to get the questionaire filled out, blood drawn, and blood pressure checked.
> Where's my coffee?



That was quick, mornin bama


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I've had your cookin, I know you have *something* good around there to eat!
> 
> 
> 1 - find out the name for the okra, I haven't seen that in the packet!
> ...



Knowin my wife she prob did the okra with the pickle packet and added a lil heat


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> took longer to drive there than it did to get the questionaire filled out, blood drawn, and blood pressure checked.
> Where's my coffee?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Knowin my wife she prob did the okra with the pickle packet and added a lil heat









 hhhmmm, now that might work.................


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 12, 2011)

Bama, I ran across some of your friends and they told me to tell you that they sure do miss you.  There were seven nice Gobblers.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Bama, I ran across some of your friends and they told me to tell you that they sure do miss you.  There were seven nice Gobblers.



ooooohhhhhhahaaaheeee


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Bama, I ran across some of your friends and they told me to tell you that they sure do miss you.  There were seven nice Gobblers.





That NEVER happens to me! I guess they know i want to kill them.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2011)

Man im bored.... Thought i would come back to work from vaca and have emails, tons of work, fires to put out, get chewed out about 'whatever'.... but nope, nothing.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Man im bored.... Thought i would come back to work from vaca and have emails, tons of work, fires to put out, get chewed out about 'whatever'.... but nope, nothing.








 lemme git ahold of Otis for ya, hold on.................


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> lemme git ahold of Otis for ya, hold on.................



Nooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Man im bored.... Thought i would come back to work from vaca and have emails, tons of work, fires to put out, get chewed out about 'whatever'.... but nope, nothing.



Why don'cha make another batch of BBQ sauce? I'm out of both the sweet and carolina sauces.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Nooooo!!!!!!!!


 jusss tryin to hep a brother out! 



rhbama3 said:


> Why don'cha make another batch of BBQ sauce? I'm out of both the sweet and carolina sauces.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2011)

Ive been slackin on my bbq duties.  I cant afford to even light my smoker since i got my truck.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ive been slackin on my bbq duties.  I cant afford to even light my smoker since i got my truck.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ive been slackin on my bbq duties.  I cant afford to even light my smoker since i got my truck.



I got a couple of $20 bills that need a new home and several pork loins in the freezer that need some sauce.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> lemme git ahold of Otis for ya, hold on.................



He's in timeout again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2011)

Whewwww!!! Glad it ain't too HOT out today....

Only got about 3-4 more of these to go. For some reason I don't have a huge appetite today, but....



*Wut's fer lunch???*


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Man! How do you play that little violin?!?!?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I got a couple of $20 bills that need a new home and several pork loins in the freezer that need some sauce.



I can make it anytime buddy! Getting it to you is a different story.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> He's in timeout again.





Jeff C. said:


> Whewwww!!! Glad it ain't too HOT out today....
> 
> Only got about 3-4 more of these to go. For some reason I don't have a huge appetite today, but....
> 
> ...


 Lawd, you best pace yourself!!
I'm having Ceviche (NOT CERVANTES!) and seafood salad..........



BBQBOSS said:


> Man! How do you play that little violin?!?!?


vewwy vewwy carefully!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I can make it anytime buddy! Getting it to you is a different story.


 Blast next weekend???  who all's going??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Blast next weekend???  who all's going??



I might cruise on down there for a while so yall can give me my birfday spankings.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Whewwww!!! Glad it ain't too HOT out today....
> 
> Only got about 3-4 more of these to go. For some reason I don't have a huge appetite today, but....
> 
> ...



Looks like a good spot for a bon fire and cold suds. The pubs buffalo wings and cheese sticks


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I might cruise on down there for a while so yall can give me my birfday spankings.






mudracing101 said:


> Looks like a good spot for a bon fire and cold suds. *The pub* -  buffalo wings and cheese sticks


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2011)

Well since i washed and waxed my truck yesterday, i hear thunder today. Grrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I can make it anytime buddy! Getting it to you is a different story.



I can deliver it to him....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Keebs said:


> Lawd, you best pace yourself!!
> I'm having Ceviche (NOT CERVANTES!) and seafood salad..........
> 
> 
> vewwy vewwy carefully!



Dat's what I'm doin.....pick-up----cut.....repeat 






Keebs said:


> Blast next weekend???  who all's going??



 not chure



mudracing101 said:


> Looks like a good spot for a bon fire and cold suds. The pubs buffalo wings and cheese sticks



It is the local bonfire spot about twice a year 

Chicken wings here also, with celery stiks!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I can deliver it to him....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I can deliver it to him....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too. wonder who was the first person to bite into some celery and say , mmmm... some ranch dressing and this would hit the spot


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2011)

...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2011)

slip said:


> ...








p.s. bring Koda back!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Me too. wonder who was the first person to bite into some celery and say , mmmm... some ranch dressing and this would hit the spot



Wasn't me...probably the same one that figgered it out about blue cheese dressing



slip said:


> ...



Lookin a like a big thunderstorm's a brewin over this way.

How about over yonder???

Kind of glad....I needed a break. Please don't let it blow no more limbs and debris down I'm not even finished with the current mess


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2011)

slip said:


> ...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 12, 2011)

A quick between the naps drive throu.


Good afternoon all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> A quick between the naps drive throu.
> 
> 
> Good afternoon all.



 Poppapigmy..... you keepin dem stinky diapers changed regularly, I hope!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> p.s. bring Koda back!





Jeff C. said:


> Wasn't me...probably the same one that figgered it out about blue cheese dressing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear thunder and its dark to the north, but the radar makes it look like its going to miss us. We've been getting missed by storms almost every day for the last week. d


Keebs said:


>


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Poppapigmy..... you keepin dem stinky diapers changed regularly, I hope!!!



I am treating it like a nascar pit crew, I keeping timing it and getting it faster.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2011)

Got so DARK over here I had to turn the light on. Maaann, if it weren't for the lightning I'd still be out there, it had to have cooled off by 20 deg or better, with no rain yet even. 

Wind is blowin though


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am treating it like a nascar pit crew, I keeping timing it and getting it faster.



Wut's ya hurry???


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> A quick between the naps drive throu.
> 
> 
> Good afternoon all.


 Poppa's in Da House!!
How's Mama & Munchkin?



slip said:


> I hear thunder and its dark to the north, but the radar makes it look like its going to miss us. We've been getting missed by storms almost every day for the last week. d


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am treating it like a nascar pit crew, I keeping timing it and getting it faster.



You just have to watch out for one of those "missing" lugnuts sometimes because they can really put a "monkey-wrench in things from time to time  !!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2011)

slip said:


> I hear thunder and its dark to the north, but the radar makes it look like its going to miss us. We've been getting missed by storms almost every day for the last week. d




Bottom fell out here!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2011)

AJ! How da baby and Mama is?


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 12, 2011)

Afternoon Folks 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am treating it like a nascar pit crew, I keeping timing it and getting it faster.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2011)

Holy moly is the humidity a killer out there.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2011)

My son just got into a wreck driving my dads truck He is ok and so is the other young man but good gosh


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> My son just got into a wreck driving my dads truck


 He ok?  at least before granpa hurts him???


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Wut's ya hurry???


No yet,  I heard the speed is a good thing later on.


Keebs said:


> Poppa's in Da House!!
> How's Mama & Munchkin?


They are both doing great.


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> You just have to watch out for one of those "missing" lugnuts sometimes because they can really put a "monkey-wrench in things from time to time  !!!!!


No serious blow out yet,  but several skid marks.

Making sure each time the lugnut are secured.  I hoping my team mate is doing the same.


Nicodemus said:


> AJ! How da baby and Mama is?



Doing great,  he is sleeping most of the night so far.


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Holy moly is the humidity a killer out there.


Dude!!! make these storms stop going around us.


mudracing101 said:


> My son just got into a wreck driving my dads truck He is ok and so is the other young man but good gosh



Dang, that sucks ... but atleast everyone is okay.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> You just have to watch out for one of those "missing" lugnuts sometimes because they can really put a "monkey-wrench in things from time to time  !!!!!








Jeff C. said:


> Bottom fell out here!!!



Didn't last long.....just enough to get everything wet and cool it off 



bigox911 said:


> Afternoon Folks




Sup Lee??



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Holy moly is the humidity a killer out there.



It was!!! 



mudracing101 said:


> My son just got into a wreck driving my dads truck He is ok and so is the other young man but good gosh



UH OHHHHHH!!!! Glad they are ok!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 12, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Afternoon Folks


Hello Brother Lee  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Holy moly is the humidity a killer out there.


Stay in, it is safer.


mudracing101 said:


> My son just got into a wreck driving my dads truck He is ok and so is the other young man but good gosh



Glad to hear he is ok,  his pride is going to hurt for a bit.


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> No yet,  I heard the speed is a good thing later on.
> 
> They are both doing great.
> 
> ...



 Thought about yall the other day when this came on tv


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> My son just got into a wreck driving my dads truck He is ok and so is the other young man but good gosh



One of those situations where if he didn't have a summer job before...he does now


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> thought about yall the other day when this came on tv



*lol*


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> *lol*



Can't you just see AJ hittin the deck


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 12, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Thought about yall the other day when this came on tv



It happen to Mrs Courtney today, so far I have been lucky.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> It happen to Mrs Courtney today, so far I have been lucky.


 don't laugh too much, your turn IS coming!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Can't you just see AJ hittin the deck



That...... or pickin him up and runnin around with him, sprayin everything


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> don't laugh too much, your turn IS coming!




Yeah, but he knows how to instinctively PINCH it off


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> It happen to Mrs Courtney today, so far I have been lucky.



   That's not luck...that's skill 



Jeff C. said:


> That...... or pickin him up and runnin around with him, sprayin everything



Note to self...if you see AJ running toward you at FPG...take two steps back before you decide if you want to hang around to see what the deal is


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, but he knows how to instinctively PINCH it off






bigox911 said:


> That's not luck...that's skill
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self...if you see AJ running toward you at FPG...take two steps back before you decide if you want to hang around to see what the deal is


true words!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> He ok?  at least before granpa hurts him???



My dad was there when i got there , he's not mad .. to bad. You cant see over the hill at this spot and 12 more inches and he would of made it. I know to leave the line like you are in  a dragster but he just looked and took off so he says.The guy Clipped him in the rear behind the rear tire. I think the other guy was also speeding but it doesnt matter cause the state patrol said my son didnt yield right of way wether or not he couldnt see the guy coming. Turned my son a 180 all the way around, glad no one was hurt and hope my son learned a valueable lesson . And glad he wasnt hit in the door, especially seeing the front of the other truck caved in into the radiator. The big problem is my dads truck is a 2000ish chevy, paid for, with only liability insurance. Guess my son and i will be working a lil overtime to fix a truck


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> My dad was there when i got there , he's not mad .. to bad. You cant see over the hill at this spot and 12 more inches and he would of made it. I know to leave the line like you are in  a dragster but he just looked and took off so he says.The guy Clipped him in the rear behind the rear tire. I think the other guy was also speeding but it doesnt matter cause the state patrol said my son didnt yield right of way wether or not he couldnt see the guy coming. Turned my son a 180 all the way around, glad no one was hurt and hope my son learned a valueable lesson . And glad he wasnt hit in the door, especially seeing the front of the other truck caved in into the radiator. The big problem is my dads truck is a 2000ish chevy, paid for, with only liability insurance. Guess my son and i will be working a lil overtime to fix a truck


 Trucks can be replaced!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> One of those situations where if he didn't have a summer job before...he does now



That is what he was doing , he works for my dad. He was hauling some stuff off for my dad and was on the way back when he got hit. That is why he was driving his truck instead of his Oh well you are right though, more summer work for the both of us.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> My dad was there when i got there , he's not mad .. to bad. You cant see over the hill at this spot and 12 more inches and he would of made it. I know to leave the line like you are in  a dragster but he just looked and took off so he says.The guy Clipped him in the rear behind the rear tire. I think the other guy was also speeding but it doesnt matter cause the state patrol said my son didnt yield right of way wether or not he couldnt see the guy coming. Turned my son a 180 all the way around, glad no one was hurt and hope my son learned a valueable lesson . And glad he wasnt hit in the door, especially seeing the front of the other truck caved in into the radiator. The big problem is my dads truck is a 2000ish chevy, paid for, with only liability insurance. Guess my son and i will be working a lil overtime to fix a truck



Man that sucks...just glad everyone was ok!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank ya'll for the concerns and Pygmy, i'm glad its you and not me brother It should be ok though into they start eating real food. I cant understand why those mushed up carrots smell so bad


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Holy moly is the humidity a killer out there.


 
It's painful to give this a "true dat" bump.  

 ... for anyone having to work OUTSIDE in this slop


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> It's painful to give this a "true dat" bump.
> 
> ... for anyone having to work OUTSIDE in this slop


 Yep!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> My dad was there when i got there , he's not mad .. to bad. You cant see over the hill at this spot and 12 more inches and he would of made it. I know to leave the line like you are in  a dragster but he just looked and took off so he says.The guy Clipped him in the rear behind the rear tire. I think the other guy was also speeding but it doesnt matter cause the state patrol said my son didnt yield right of way wether or not he couldnt see the guy coming. Turned my son a 180 all the way around, glad no one was hurt and hope my son learned a valueable lesson . And glad he wasnt hit in the door, especially seeing the front of the other truck caved in into the radiator. The big problem is my dads truck is a 2000ish chevy, paid for, with only liability insurance. Guess my son and i will be working a lil overtime to fix a truck



Dangit man!  Hate to hear that.  Glad he came out alright. Maybe your pop will take it easy on him (and you).


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 12, 2011)

foots broke


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 12, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> foots broke



Stick it somewhere ya shouldn't have?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 12, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Bama, I ran across some of your friends and they told me to tell you that they sure do miss you.  There were seven nice Gobblers.




Bama, by the way, did I mention that I am a Turkey magnet !!!!   These are in fact a flock of wild turkeys and there were seven of them which happened to be all Gobblers.  In the second photo, it looks strange that all of them are looking toward the side of my truck because they are looking at their reflections.  In my video, a couple of them actually try to spur against my truck as if they are fighting their "reflections."  One of them was the biggest turkey that I have ever seen and it might have weighed about 30-32 lbs too.  And for the small sum of just $199.95, I will be glad to teach others just how easy this feat can be achieved.  It included a small plastic cup filled with ice cubes.  I also have the video that I filmed that day too.  I will promise anyone that these photos (about ten photos total) and my video have not been altered in any way.  It was one of the strangest occurrences  that I have ever had.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 12, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Stick it somewhere ya shouldn't have?



steped in between the railroad tie bridge that goes over the stream that comes from my pond


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 12, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> steped in between the railroad tie bridge that goes over the stream that comes from my pond



sorry to hear that.   So now you have a boot on it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Bama, by the way, did I mention that I am a Turkey magnet !!!!   These are in fact a flock of wild turkeys and there were seven of them which happened to be all Gobblers.  In the second photo, it looks strange that all of them are looking toward the side of my truck because they are looking at their reflections.  In my video, a couple of them actually try to spur against my truck as if they are fighting their "reflections."  One of them was the biggest turkey that I have ever seen and it might have weighed about 30-32 lbs too.  And for the small sum of just $199.95, I will be glad to teach others just how easy this feat can be achieved.  It included a small plastic cup filled with ice cubes.  I also have the video that I filmed that day too.  I will promise anyone that these photos (about ten photos total) and my video have not been altered in any way.  It was one of the strangest occurrences  that I have ever had.



I about ran over two hens with about 10 chicks on my way down the back roads to Albany on Sunday. They didn't seem to be as interested in sticking around as your group did though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2011)

Well.........it's official. I won't be at the Blast next weekend. Bubbette seems to think that just because its her birthday, she wants to go to Panama City and see her family. I have been told that since she has let me go hog hunting for the last two months, the least i can do is go with her. 
I reckon i'll have to just suck it up and throw a  crab trap off the pier, fish for speckled trout, and go flounder gigging all weekend. Sigh.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I about ran over two hens with about 10 chicks on my way down the back roads to Albany on Sunday. They didn't seem to be as interested in sticking around as your group did though.



i haven't seen a poult all year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> foots broke





boneboy96 said:


> Stick it somewhere ya shouldn't have?





Seth carter said:


> steped in between the railroad tie bridge that goes over the stream that comes from my pond




Yep  

C's gonna kick yo butt now!!!

Heal up quickly, son...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well.........it's official. I won't be at the Blast next weekend. Bubbette seems to think that just because its her birthday, she wants to go to Panama City and see her family. I have been told that since she has let me go hog hunting for the last two months, the least i can do is go with her.
> I reckon i'll have to just suck it up and throw a  crab trap off the pier, fish for speckled trout, and go flounder gigging all weekend. Sigh.....




No worries...I'll hold onto your sauce from BBQBOSS and the blueberry jam


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> No worries...I'll hold onto your sauce from BBQBOSS and the blueberry jam



Thank ya, Kindly! I'll pay you back!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well.........it's official. I won't be at the Blast next weekend. Bubbette seems to think that just because its her birthday, she wants to go to Panama City and see her family. I have been told that since she has let me go hog hunting for the last two months, the least i can do is go with her.
> I reckon i'll have to just suck it up and throw a  crab trap off the pier, fish for speckled trout, and go flounder gigging all weekend. Sigh.....



What day y'all headin down?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What day y'all headin down?



Friday, as soon as i get off work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thank ya, Kindly! I'll pay you back!



Actually, not sure if I'm gonna make it yet or not


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Friday, as soon as i get off work.


We'll be on our way back then...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Actually, not sure if I'm gonna make it yet or not



Well, if not, I'll check with TBug. I think she's planning to go.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, if not, I'll check with TBug. I think she's planning to go.




I might make it afterall


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2011)

Driveby.... well pops aint mad , he's glad no one was hurt. He and i hope my son learned to look twice and pay more attn. Glad the other person is ok also and we can fix the chevy. Had it been a ford.... well we would had to throw it away


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Driveby.... well pops aint mad , he's glad no one was hurt. He and i hope my son learned to look twice and pay more attn. Glad the other person is ok also and we can fix the chevy. Had it been a ford.... well we would had to throw it away


If it had been a Ford it wouldn't be tore up right now.......It would have had the giddy-up to get out of the way!!.......Dem Chevy's are a little slow


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> If it had been a Ford it wouldn't be tore up right now.......It would have had the giddy-up to get out of the way!!.......Dem Chevy's are a little slow



 I asked for that one


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> If it had been a Ford it wouldn't be tore up right now.......It would have had the giddy-up to get out of the way!!.......Dem Chevy's are a little slow



 



mudracing101 said:


> I asked for that one


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2011)

Think I'm gonna catch some TV time...catch yall later!!


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2011)

Well that was about as much fun as cuttin okra nekkid ....


How yall is tonight?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2011)

slip said:


> Well that was about as much fun as cuttin okra nekkid ....
> 
> 
> How yall is tonight?



you've cut okra while nekkid before? 
Kinda skeerd to ask what you did that reminded you of that...


----------



## Laneybird (Jul 12, 2011)

What a day. Ovens running 350 degrees at work.  Come home to fix a toilet, then replace the heating element in the dryer. Alls done, including me.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I'm gonna catch some TV time...catch yall later!!


Later Jeffro!!



slip said:


> Well that was about as much fun as cuttin okra nekkid ....
> 
> 
> How yall is tonight?


.........Now I'm gonna have to go take another shower!!.........Just the thought of that has me itchin all over!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 12, 2011)

Mud, glad your son is ok 

Hot day.. we didn't do much cept fix busted rabbit cages  

How yall is?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi all...bye all.   Hey Snowy!   Hope ya doing ok and Mr. Boswell too!


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> you've cut okra while nekkid before?
> Kinda skeerd to ask what you did that reminded you of that...




Went to ATL to eat with a friend .... hot, loud .... and atlanta. nuff said.


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Later Jeffro!!
> 
> .........Now I'm gonna have to go take another shower!!.........Just the thought of that has me itchin all over!!





SnowHunter said:


> Mud, glad your son is ok
> 
> Hot day.. we didn't do much cept fix busted rabbit cages
> 
> How yall is?


Dear lawd it was hot and humid today

Hope the family and farm are doing good?


boneboy96 said:


> Hi all...bye all.   Hey Snowy!   Hope ya doing ok and Mr. Boswell too!



Hi BB, bye BB ...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 12, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hi all...bye all.   Hey Snowy!   Hope ya doing ok and Mr. Boswell too!


Thanks Bob! He made it down there alright, waiting on word from the Drs to see if they can fix the damage  



slip said:


> Went to ATL to eat with a friend .... hot, loud .... and atlanta. nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, the humidity sapped any energy we had left after workin our tails off yesterday. Spent most of the day inside, recouping from a bit of dehydration  Fam is good! Kids are bein spoiled by the Great Aunts in Dville this week  And the cows owe me a rabbit and 3 cages    Sellin a heifer tomorrow, so that'll make Mr Boswells farm some money   

Sounds like your garden is puttin out some yummy stuff!  Hope yall are well! 


Think its time for me to get some rest...yall take care


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 12, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> What a day. Ovens running 350 degrees at work.  Come home to fix a toilet, then replace the heating element in the dryer. Alls done, including me.


Complain Complain Complain!!!.......You can insert more colorful language with your imagination if you want!!

The Extruders at work operate at 400 degrees, and we have eight of them!!

Wake up time will come way to soon!!.........Good night Folks!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 13, 2011)

I keep it so cool in my office,one of my team has to put a jacket on.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 13, 2011)

Thread to watch,unless the author takes my advice.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=629945


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 13, 2011)

THE SIGN SAYS "FREE ICE COLD BEER TOMORROW".

NOW 864 MILLION PEOPLE JUST CAN'T WAIT FOR TOMORROW (the day that Never comes !!!! )

Gotta love their smart advertising policy.    


GOOD MORNING EVERYONE.

And one other thing, I hope that all of you fellow drivelers will stay as cool as possible today.  As for me, I am winding down, so that come Friday, I will be heading on Vacation with the thought of rest and relaxation in mind this year instead of playing golf every day with my friends from Missouri, Kentucky, and New York.  Unfortunately, this year, my knee just won't allow the golfing thing.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 13, 2011)

Morning Jeff.  I just noticed your sig line goes right along with my above post this morning too.

As to your reference.......MEOW, some things you just don't discuss in public.  I hope that one disappears and fast too.  Otherwise, Mr. Green Jeans is going to have a field day in that little town.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 13, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Morning Jeff.  I just noticed your sig line goes right along with my above post this morning too.
> 
> As to your reference.......MEOW, some things you just don't discuss in public.  I hope that one disappears and fast too.  Otherwise, Mr. Green Jeans is going to have a field day in that little town.



Morning Eagle Eye
That sig line came from Hankus conversation with strych9 at last years fall primitive gathering.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Morning Eagle Eye
> That sig line came from Hankus conversation with strych9 at last years fall primitive gathering.



I was standing under BBQ Boss's cooking canopy when Hankus made his debut into the field.  When he drove out of the woods into the open area and I saw his chickens in the coup on the back of his truck and that "cold one (or two or three or four, or five) in his hand, I just about fell over laughing.  Now Hankus is a guy that loves life and his is an absolute riot to be around.  He tells it like it is and I like that.  FPG was a blast.

PS:  I see that the above mentioned thread has disappeared now.  Smart move for sure on his part.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 13, 2011)

The bobcat misser took our advice


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2011)

Mornin' Jeff and EE

It is hump day and I have to hump hay again today.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 13, 2011)

All you hump day dribblers need to drag your lazy tails outta the bed, now!!! Wake up, people! We have useless stuff to talk about!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 13, 2011)

Talking about useless...I'm going to be useless if I don't get back to bed for a little more sleep.   I had a dream that was very vivid and I am still trying to figure out if it was real or not.   (tread lightly Matty!)     


Oh and Happy Humpday all!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 13, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Talking about useless...I'm going to be useless if I don't get back to bed for a little more sleep.   I had a dream that was very vivid and I am still trying to figure out if it was real or not.   (tread lightly Matty!)
> 
> 
> Oh and Happy Humpday all!





Did it involve a massage?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> THE SIGN SAYS "FREE ICE COLD BEER TOMORROW".
> 
> NOW 864 MILLION PEOPLE JUST CAN'T WAIT FOR TOMORROW (the day that Never comes !!!! )



Where, where, WHERE??????



BBQBOSS said:


> All you hump day dribblers need to drag your lazy tails outta the bed, now!!! Wake up, people! We have useless stuff to talk about!



So , what ya want to talk about


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Where, where, WHERE??????
> 
> 
> 
> So , what ya want to talk about



We could talk about how bad chevy sucks...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

where did the night GO???  Dang, closed my eyes & BAM, I'm right back at work!

Hi Chief, Tiny, how ya'll are?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2011)

Mornin folks.....what's on the agenda???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> where did the night GO???  Dang, closed my eyes & BAM, I'm right back at work!
> 
> Hi Chief, Tiny, how ya'll are?



Hi Keebsy.....a lil on da stiff side this mornin, tryin to limber up before I head back out to the clean up grind.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks.....what's on the agenda???


get woke up better, for starters!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hi Keebsy.....a lil on da stiff side this mornin, tryin to limber up before I head back out to the clean up grind.


I bet, that bending, stooping & lifting ain't easy on *older* bones (HUSH Matty!)


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> get woke up better, for starters!



 

I'z awake, but not necessarily functioning properly


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'z _*awake*_, but not necessarily functioning properly


I'm glad one of us is.....................


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I bet, that bending, stooping & lifting ain't easy on *older* bones (HUSH Matty!)



Don't you dare!!!

Not my favorite activity for sure


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2011)

Mornin`...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't you dare!!!
> 
> Not my favorite activity for sure


 Don't dare WHAT?!??!




Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`...


 Hi!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> We could talk about how bad chevy sucks...





Keebs said:


> where did the night GO???  Dang, closed my eyes & BAM, I'm right back at work!
> 
> Hi Chief, Tiny, how ya'll are?


I know what you mean. Been waking up the last couple nights tossing and turning, used to sleep the whole night thru.


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks.....what's on the agenda???


 Mornin Jeff-a-roni


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`...



Mornin Grouchy... i mean Mr. Grouchy


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I bet, that bending, stooping & lifting ain't easy on *older* bones (HUSH Matty!)



Wutttttttttttt?????


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I know what you mean. Been waking up the last couple nights tossing and turning, used to sleep the whole night thru.
> Mornin Jeff-a-roni


Honey, it don't get no better with age, neither!
Hows the boy feeling this morning?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Wutttttttttttt?????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`...




How do, Nic!!



Keebs said:


> Don't dare WHAT?!??!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!



Remind me 



mudracing101 said:


> I know what you mean. Been waking up the last couple nights tossing and turning, used to sleep the whole night thru.
> Mornin Jeff-a-roni




Howdy Mudpie!!!

We've got the beginnings for lunch atleast


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Honey, it don't get no better with age, neither!
> Hows the boy feeling this morning?


Slight Headache, he's good. I've seen old people just take naps in chairs or wherever the mood strikes em, I've been looking forward to that, don't tell me you get less sleep when you get older


Jeff C. said:


> How do, Nic!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MMMMMMMM...... LUNCH


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Slight Headache, he's good. I've seen old people just take naps in chairs or wherever the mood strikes em, I've been looking forward to that, don't tell me you get less sleep when you get older
> 
> 
> MMMMMMMM...... LUNCH


ok, I'm officially not telling you...................... 


Oooohhh, Lunch today!!  Left over lemon pepper baked chicken, FRESH stir-fried okra & FRESH sliced maters!  Come'on Lunch time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ok, I'm officially not telling you......................
> 
> 
> Oooohhh, Lunch today!!  Left over lemon pepper baked chicken, FRESH stir-fried okra & FRESH sliced maters!  Come'on Lunch time!




Mmmmmm.....

I'mon have the blackeyed peas again wiff fresh sliced stuff all over the plate, cornbread, sweet tea.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mmmmmm.....
> 
> I'mon have the blackeyed peas again wiff fresh sliced stuff all over the plate, cornbread, sweet tea.


 I'll share...................


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ok, I'm officially not telling you......................
> 
> 
> Oooohhh, Lunch today!!  Left over lemon pepper baked chicken, FRESH stir-fried okra & FRESH sliced maters!  Come'on Lunch time!



  

I wish we had som country cookin places over here where i work but all thats over here in Little china/vietnam/india/mexico/asia is mystery meat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'll share...................



I need some okra on my plate


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I wish we had som country cookin places over here where i work but all thats over here in Little china/vietnam/india/mexico/asia is mystery meat.


 I sowwy, you make it down this way, I'll cook for you, how 'bout that?



Jeff C. said:


> I need some okra on my plate


 You need to hit slip up 'bout that!
I've already decided to at LEAST double my okra plants next year!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ok, I'm officially not telling you......................
> 
> 
> Oooohhh, Lunch today!!  Left over lemon pepper baked chicken, FRESH stir-fried okra & FRESH sliced maters!  Come'on Lunch time!





Jeff C. said:


> Mmmmmm.....
> 
> I'mon have the blackeyed peas again wiff fresh sliced stuff all over the plate, cornbread, sweet tea.



 Ya'll  are killin me


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll  are killin me


 I've seen your *produce* , you shouldn't be jealous............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I've seen your *produce* , you shouldn't be jealous............



Talk like that could get you banned around here But back to food, I dont have a home cooked plate at work


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Talk like that could get you banned around here But back to food, I dont have a home cooked plate at work


 naaaahhhh, I got the pics to back it up............
Well, then plan on going to ........... hhhmmm, trying to think, is that place still open down from Aycock Pecans?  right before you get to the red light on the left headed north, they used to have THE best biscuits!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> naaaahhhh, I got the pics to back it up............
> Well, then plan on going to ........... hhhmmm, trying to think, is that place still open down from Aycock Pecans?  right before you get to the red light on the left headed north, they used to have THE best biscuits!!



Jo Jo's , yep still open


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Jo Jo's , yep still open


 That's it........... don't they have "home cooking"??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2011)

A'ight...... headed out to work up an appetite. Don't look like the debris fairy is comin today  

Catch y'all around lunch time


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That's it........... don't they have "home cooking"??



Yes , but i havnt ate there in years, never think of em. Ya'lls plates are already made, I'll think of somethin, You might can tell i aint went hungry in a long time I bet people that read my posts about food all the time prob. think i weigh 597 pounds


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight...... headed out to work up an appetite. Don't look like the debris fairy is comin today
> 
> Catch y'all around lunch time



The debris fairy How much land do you have Jeff.?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight...... headed out to work up an appetite. Don't look like the debris fairy is comin today
> 
> Catch y'all around lunch time


Take care & hydrate, Chief!



mudracing101 said:


> Yes , but i havnt ate there in years, never think of em. Ya'lls plates are already made, I'll think of somethin, You might can tell i aint went hungry in a long time I bet people that read my posts about food all the time prob. think i weigh 597 pounds


Time to give'em a try again!
 I know you aren't!


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Jo Jo's , yep still open



Had breakfast there a couple weeks ago...That red link is good


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Had breakfast there a couple weeks ago...That red link is good


 In TIFTON?!??!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Had breakfast there a couple weeks ago...That red link is good



I havnt had a Jo Jo's bisquit in a long time, guess whats on the menu for in the morning


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> In TIFTON?!??!?!



Different jo jo's...my bad. I reckon this is GA so there's bound to be more than one Jo Jo's with dang good biscuits 

The one I had was in Dublin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> In TIFTON?!??!?!



Hey , wait, in Tifton?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Different jo jo's...my bad. I reckon this is GA so there's bound to be more than one Jo Jo's with dang good biscuits
> 
> The one I had was in Dublin


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I havnt had a Jo Jo's bisquit in a long time, guess whats on the menu for in the morning


 You're welcome, I'll be waiting on mine about 9ish?!?!?



bigox911 said:


> Different jo jo's...my bad. I reckon this is GA so there's bound to be more than one Jo Jo's with dang good biscuits
> The one I had was in Dublin





mudracing101 said:


> Hey , wait, in Tifton?





mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 13, 2011)

Maybe it's a chain?  The one I go to has a red sign with "jo jo's" written in yellow lower case letters I think


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 13, 2011)

Well lunch for me will consist of the buffet bar at Pappadeaux's.   Have to send my former boss off to retirement in style.     Nothing better for a humpday meal than mudbugs and dirty rice, gumbo and fried catfish.  Throw in some andoule and a little salad and I'll be full as a bug in a rug.


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 13, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well lunch for me will consist of the buffet bar at Pappadeaux's.   Have to send my former boss off to retirement in style.     Nothing better for a humpday meal than mudbugs and dirty rice, gumbo and fried catfish.  Throw in some andoule and a little salad and I'll be full as a bug in a rug.



Hope you got some nap time set aside for this afternoon 

Sounds fit


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Maybe it's a chain?  The one I go to has a red sign with "jo jo's" written in yellow lower case letters I think


I dont think so . I believe our sign is Green.


boneboy96 said:


> Well lunch for me will consist of the buffet bar at Pappadeaux's.   Have to send my former boss off to retirement in style.     Nothing better for a humpday meal than mudbugs and dirty rice, gumbo and fried catfish.  Throw in some andoule and a little salad and I'll be full as a bug in a rug.



That'll work too


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Maybe it's a chain?  The one I go to has a red sign with "jo jo's" written in yellow lower case letters I think


I think so........... Mud???  Clarify??



boneboy96 said:


> Well lunch for me will consist of the buffet bar at Pappadeaux's.   Have to send my former boss off to retirement in style.     Nothing better for a humpday meal than mudbugs and dirty rice, gumbo and fried catfish.  Throw in some andoule and a little salad and I'll be full as a bug in a rug.


 Sounds fitting!


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont think so . I believe our sign is Green.



I'm sure they cousins


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2011)

Happy hump day, Peeps!
Its fried chicken day at da Big House!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Happy hump day, Peeps!
> Its fried chicken day at da Big House!



WE are having mesiecan in monticello fla.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> WE are having mesiecan in monticello fla.


 How'd you get Miguel down there a week early???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 13, 2011)

The Bleu House fer a sammich...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> The Bleu House fer a sammich...


You tried the Roman Muffalata???


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Happy hump day, Peeps!
> Its fried chicken day at da Big House!



Southern fried chicken finger lickin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2011)

Fixin to go eat some home cookin , cant tell ya'll  where till i get back, might be some stawlkers lurkin round heres.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You tried the Roman Muffalata???



 the what ahh nevermind


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Fixin to go eat some home cookin , cant tell ya'll  where till i get back, might be some stawlkers lurkin round heres.


   whisper it, I won't tell.................


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> the what ahh nevermind


http://www.bleuhousecafe.com/menu.html


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 13, 2011)

Talk about LUNCH.  I am starving.

I am going to Cheddar's Restaurant for lunch.  Man what great food and my personal server ain't too dang bad either.  Normally, I know her schedule and I only go when she is working.  She takes care of me really well.............with my lunch too.    Heck, she is the only lady that I know that really does have a plane in her garage and she can fly it too.  I am thinking about cashing in on some of my mileage and joining the "Mile High Club" with her soon.

Key West Chicken and Shrimp sure sounds good today with sides of buttered carrots, baked potato, and some bourbon sauce too.  I bet your tongue will be slapping your face before you are finished eating.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2011)

Lunch is heating up! I may have to cool down before I can indulge

I swanny, I believe I actually saw a lil bitty flicker of light at the end of the tunnel 

T'storm will probably blow in today and remedy that.

According to the two statements above, I'd swear I'm a optipessimist


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Talk about LUNCH.  I am starving.
> 
> I am going to Cheddar's Restaurant for lunch.  Man what great food and my personal server ain't too dang bad either.  Normally, I know her schedule and I only go when she is working.  She takes care of me really well.............with my lunch too.    Heck, she is the only lady that I know that really does have a plane in her garage and she can fly it too.  I am thinking about cashing in on some of my mileage and joining the "Mile High Club" with her soon.
> 
> Key West Chicken and Shrimp sure sounds good today with sides of buttered carrots, baked potato, and some bourbon sauce too.  I bet your tongue will be slapping your face before you are finished eating.


 I thought you already were in that club??



Jeff C. said:


> Lunch is heating up! I may have to cool down before I can indulge
> 
> I swanny, I believe I actually saw a lil bitty flicker of light at the end of the tunnel
> 
> ...


 You'll get there............. and back............. and do it all again............ see? think positive!  Now, where's Snowy today, did I miss her checking in???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I thought you already were in that club??
> 
> 
> You'll get there............. and back............. and do it all again............ see? think positive!  Now, where's Snowy today, did I miss her checking in???



What's snowy got to do wiff me???


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> What's snowy got to do wiff me???


Cause *I* worry 'bout both of ya'll out in the heat, THAT'S what! goofus!


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Lunch is heating up! I may have to cool down before I can indulge
> 
> I swanny, I believe I actually saw a lil bitty flicker of light at the end of the tunnel
> 
> ...



If you see monkeys dancing in the trees like in keeebs avatar...go in and get some water.  Take it easy man


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> If you see monkeys dancing in the trees like in keeebs avatar...go in and get some water.  Take it easy man


 VERY good advice!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> whisper it, I won't tell.................



Hamburger steak, stewed tomato's and rice, peas and cornbread


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2011)

This one is used all up


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hamburger steak, stewed tomato's and rice, peas and cornbread


yum, but from where??



mudracing101 said:


> This one is used all up


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I thought you already were in that club??
> 
> 
> Keebs, I am already a full fledged "Charter Member" of the Texas Club but I am just now doing all of the "grunt work"     in order to become a "Charter Member" of the Georgia Club.
> ...


----------

